# I got meself a Beagle



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello people i just wanted to share my excitement and tell everyone that i have a beagle.. hes called Rocky and hes soooo cute...


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Good luck with new arrival . We *Need* pictures!


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

i will try my hardest to get piccys lol...


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes good luck with him...... they sure have character 

Pic's are a must


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

what does your collie think to him?


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations on your new arrival - we need more info about him so we can all coo together


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

typical, i try to take a pic of my phone and my camera has gone bust... Great Not!!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

oh no, you will have to tell us some more about Rocky then, how old is he , when did you get him, any naughty beagle traits :lol:


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

unfortunatley we had to get rid of Ace as he was getting to much for the family (last week he was running around the house and knocked down Katie (who is 2 years old) almost broke her neck in the proces and a couple of days after that me and Hubby were talking and he nipped me wuite bad on my thigh (lovely red bruise on me) so unfortunatley he had to go as he was getting to be too much he went to my inlaws so at least my girls still get to see him but my inlaws can spend the approate amount of time on him that is needed. (we were taking him out for morning and after noon walks but it just wasnt making a diffrence) hes at a better place now so we got our beagle pup to kind of fill a massive gap my girls and hubby were not happy about Ace going so i searched and searched to find the right dog for this family and a beagle seemed the next right idea...


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

looking forward to seeing pics when you sort a camera out 

bet hes lovely


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> oh no, you will have to tell us some more about Rocky then, how old is he , when did you get him, any naughty beagle traits :lol:


he was born on the 4th of febuary we picked him up from this really nice lady (i say we i mean my hubby and his mum as me and hubby dont drive)

hes sooooo Tiny (ok not that tiny but after having my border collie in comparison he is tiny) he has Massive paws and a nob with a nail on both feet (i think this is causing him some discomfort will take him to vets ASAP) 
hes still getting used to being here, he got home last night and just let him have a sniff round (i say sniff lol this is a beagle) had to get him out of his little hiding places but he soon clamed down, i helped him eat last night (im so proud of myself) he didnt pee on the carpet as soon as he come in he peed on the paper (we have put newspaper down for toilet training) and then again last night he went pee on his paper, he didnt do anything (toilet wise) at all last night didnt cry or anything then he ped on pooped on his paper, (he so good) no little naughty traits obviously hes a bit upset at being here, but hes now having a sniff round the living room and hes being brave and comeing to the girls, hes still not sure about the cats, but give him time (the cats are used to ace my border collie chasing them so the cats are not sure what hes going to do...)


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> unfortunatley we had to get rid of Ace as he was getting to much for the family (last week he was running around the house and knocked down Katie (who is 2 years old) almost broke her neck in the proces and a couple of days after that me and Hubby were talking and he nipped me wuite bad on my thigh (lovely red bruise on me) so unfortunatley he had to go as he was getting to be too much he went to my inlaws so at least my girls still get to see him but my inlaws can spend the approate amount of time on him that is needed. (we were taking him out for morning and after noon walks but it just wasnt making a diffrence) hes at a better place now so we got our beagle pup to kind of fill a massive gap my girls and hubby were not happy about Ace going so i searched and searched to find the right dog for this family and a beagle seemed the next right idea...


Good luck with him, beagles aren't the easiest dogs to train so i would advise you to go to puppy classes as soon as you can and start on recall practice straight away as they tend to have dreadful recall. A lot of owners can never let them off lead. You can start this training now with a "rocky come" and when he does give him praise/treat  People think beagles are stupid there not just stubborn  There are a lot of beagle owners on here, so we can maybe help with our own experiance with them. They are a great family dog, mine is fab with my two who are 10 and 3


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> he was born on the 4th of febuary we picked him up from this really nice lady (i say we i mean my hubby and his mum as me and hubby dont drive)
> 
> hes sooooo Tiny (ok not that tiny but after having my border collie in comparison he is tiny) he has Massive paws and a nob with a nail on both feet (i think this is causing him some discomfort will take him to vets ASAP)
> hes still getting used to being here, he got home last night and just let him have a sniff round (i say sniff lol this is a beagle) had to get him out of his little hiding places but he soon clamed down, i helped him eat last night (im so proud of myself) he didnt pee on the carpet as soon as he come in he peed on the paper (we have put newspaper down for toilet training) and then again last night he went pee on his paper, he didnt do anything (toilet wise) at all last night didnt cry or anything then he ped on pooped on his paper, (he so good) no little naughty traits obviously hes a bit upset at being here, but hes now having a sniff round the living room and hes being brave and comeing to the girls, hes still not sure about the cats, but give him time (the cats are used to ace my border collie chasing them so the cats are not sure what hes going to do...)


he didn't cry last night  lucky you :lol: i was on the sofa for the first 3 nights with Shelby . Are you crate training? Shelby was a big chewer until 18m then she stopped so we then we got rid of the crate.


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

at the moment were just trying to get him used to his name as well, we call his name and he dont even look at us so yeah... when he recognises his name were going to start on that... also last night at dinner time (as it was a late night when me and hubby got to have dinner) we also did this to our old dog that when we ate he was out of the room i got a thing about any one (or dog) watching me while i eat as i feel there begging) so when we ate we put him out of the room we were in so thats a start on how we do things lol im so happy about his toilet traning i didnt think it would be this good this quick... lol 

were looking at obdience classes around here but what me and other half are not sure of is what they do in them (if this makes sense) obviously we gotta get him down to a vet for a general check up (and as i said he has like a 6th toe on his foot with a nail out of it and when touched it seems to cause him some discomfort so something else we need to look into... also (and sorry this is long) we were told when buying him that he was a pedigree but we have no extra papers just his vacine booklet and it dont say anything about cross or pedigree...


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> he didn't cry last night  lucky you :lol: i was on the sofa for the first 3 nights with Shelby . Are you crate training? Shelby was a big chewer until 18m then she stopped so we then we got rid of the crate.


we not crate traning. he has his bed and thats it the kitchen is his domain if you know what i mean and if he chews well get him some marrow bones, (we did the same with our border collie and that helped loads stoped him chewing the table legs)

do you think this is right???


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

There is no right or wrong ways really just people's preference. I did crate training as it was easier for me to toilet train, we didn't go down the paper route just watching them 24/7 when she was out of the crate and the theory is they should soil there bed area(create) i found this easier as i had a 6m old baby when we got Shelby. Most dogs love crates and see them as a den if they are used right and not for punishment. As long as your kitchen is "safe" for him like no wires to chew or things he could choke on or get poisoned by then there is no reason for you not to leave him there  Just remembered another beagle "thing" is separation anxiety to get him use for being left for small periods of time building it up, you putting him out while eating dinner sounds perfect for him getting use to being on his own for a short time. Being a stay at home mum myself i know i'm around most of the time but there is always the odd occasion where i need to go out for 4-5hrs so it's vital to build up time alone so they don't beagle bay the house down :lol: 
Bones are good for dogs but should be under supervision really, my mums dog ate a whole cooked bone and they sicked it all up again  

Sorry i do go on


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Congrats on your beagle pup,can't wait to see the pics,is he a tricolour or lemon and white?
Its great that you are putting him out when you are eating,start as you mean to go on,beagles are renowned for being greedy,but we can eat infront of ours and he either sleeps or occasionally will drool,but he never snatches food as he was taught the leave it command quite early on.
Toilet training wasn't a problem with our beagle,we just watched him like a hawk and and took him out every 20mins or if we spotted he was going to go,grabbed him quick and got him outside and then praised like mad,and made lots of fuss,he will now wee on command.
Great advise regarding the recall saying his name and come,we did it slightly differently,when he was fed,I used to blow the whistle to tell him to come and get his dinner,and also did it for treats,and now our beagle can go off lead and when we whistle him he knows to come back because we have something tasty for him,if you teach him from the start that the whistle is a good noise and is assossiated with food,he should click,depending how food orientated he is.
Our beagle is 19 months and I still crate him of a night time,he was a terrible chewer and it also came in handy when he had his evening madness and was over tired that I am sure you will experience in a few weeks,we found we had to literally put him down,to sleep,like you would a baby,so if he was starting to be naughty after an hour of being awake,I made sure he was crated after say 50mins to avoid it,I don't what it is,but,he had to sort of be taught how to relax,and chillout,when he was overtired the hyperness took over and he wouldn't naturally go to sleep without his crate.
Anyway,I can't wait to see your puppy pics,you will make us beagle owners all broody for more!


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> There is no right or wrong ways really just people's preference. I did crate training as it was easier for me to toilet train, we didn't go down the paper route just watching them 24/7 when she was out of the crate and the theory is they should soil there bed area(create) i found this easier as i had a 6m old baby when we got Shelby. Most dogs love crates and see them as a den if they are used right and not for punishment. As long as your kitchen is "safe" for him like no wires to chew or things he could choke on or get poisoned by then there is no reason for you not to leave him there  Just remembered another beagle "thing" is separation anxiety to get him use for being left for small periods of time building it up, you putting him out while eating dinner sounds perfect for him getting use to being on his own for a short time. Being a stay at home mum myself i know i'm around most of the time but there is always the odd occasion where i need to go out for 4-5hrs so it's vital to build up time alone so they don't beagle bay the house down :lol:
> Bones are good for dogs but should be under supervision really, my mums dog ate a whole cooked bone and they sicked it all up again
> 
> Sorry i do go on


as im the one who goes to work it will be my hubby who is home all day except for when he is doing school runs... but thats pretty much it... is for the bones i do agree with you we didnt give them to our previous dog untill he was MUCH older (ok about a year old) but like i say there the chewy ones you get from tescos with the marrow in them but no other bones if you know what i mean... and dont worry about you going on any advice is much appreciated...


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

theevos5 said:


> Congrats on your beagle pup,can't wait to see the pics,is he a tricolour or lemon and white?
> Its great that you are putting him out when you are eating,start as you mean to go on,beagles are renowned for being greedy,but we can eat infront of ours and he either sleeps or occasionally will drool,but he never snatches food as he was taught the leave it command quite early on.
> Toilet training wasn't a problem with our beagle,we just watched him like a hawk and and took him out every 20mins or if we spotted he was going to go,grabbed him quick and got him outside and then praised like mad,and made lots of fuss,he will now wee on command.
> Great advise regarding the recall saying his name and come,we did it slightly differently,when he was fed,I used to blow the whistle to tell him to come and get his dinner,and also did it for treats,and now our beagle can go off lead and when we whistle him he knows to come back because we have something tasty for him,if you teach him from the start that the whistle is a good noise and is assossiated with food,he should click,depending how food orientated he is.
> ...


even with my collie i had to put him out as i felt he was watching me eat and begging if you know what i mean so i said were doing the same with this one... i dont know how hubby feels about crate traning... (will speak to him) hes getting braver though hes runing about the place after us and im sure that in a couple of days he will come out of his shell and we will get to know the real Rocky... (yes my hubbie chose his name lol)

as for him sleeping well at the moment during the day i dont mind if he sleps in the living room, but at night he will be in the kitchen and when he is trained (toilet and stuff) we will just shut the living room door (again we did this for our collie) its just trying to keep the girls from over crowding him at the moment... (which is not possible) lol

as my hubby has taken the camera for fishing i guess it wont be at least a couple of days till i get piccys on here of him...


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> unfortunatley we had to get rid of Ace as he was getting to much for the family (last week he was running around the house and knocked down Katie (who is 2 years old) almost broke her neck in the proces and a couple of days after that me and Hubby were talking and he nipped me wuite bad on my thigh (lovely red bruise on me) so unfortunatley he had to go as he was getting to be too much he went to my inlaws so at least my girls still get to see him but my inlaws can spend the approate amount of time on him that is needed. (we were taking him out for morning and after noon walks but it just wasnt making a diffrence) hes at a better place now so we got our beagle pup to kind of fill a massive gap my girls and hubby were not happy about Ace going so i searched and searched to find the right dog for this family and a beagle seemed the next right idea...


How is Ace settling in to his new home? Has he met your new puppy at all? HAd you had Ace since a puppy to? Hope they are both settling in to their new homes well.


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

ok a question (i should really know the answer to this) 

as he hasnt had his "walking" jabs can he still go on the garden?

i have my garden set up so that we have one part slabbed and fenced off and the other part grassed (we slabbed it as when it was all grass our collie used to go toilet in the garden and come in with not only wet paws but muddy as well which used to drive my hubby nutz when he had just cleaned... so although he hasnt had his jabs can he go in the slabbed part of the garen???

and in regards to his paws as i said he seems to have a 6th toe with nail hanging out... and if touched (he caught this nail in his blanket and i helped take it out) but it caused him discomfort... what can i do for him???

oh and By The Way there was me going on about how great his toilet traning was going then he pees on the living room carpet... Great!!! (not)

Oh buy the way i have also started to do this... If Rocky jumps up at me i just move and say no... (do you think this is the right way???)


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> How is Ace settling in to his new home? Has he met your new puppy at all? HAd you had Ace since a puppy to? Hope they are both settling in to their new homes well.


Ace seems to be settling well into his new home, and no he didnt get to meet the puppy as we had to send ace to my inlaws and cos the house felt so quiet and empty we had to get another dog, (but try and learn from our mistakes that if an annoying friend comes round and makes them jump up we as owners can say no without feeling bad)


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

He should be fine in your garden as long as your previous dogs was all up to date with his jabs. It's great to get them out and about while there still young, you can carry them down the road in your arms etc so they get use to the sights and sounds of the big wide world, do this as soon you feel his settled as it can be four week presuming his had no jabs yet before you can walk him by which stage a vital socialization window is at a end.

Could it be a dew claw he has and keeps catching?

I had this book it is really good and covers everything 
The Perfect Puppy: Britain&#39;s Number One Puppy Care Book: Amazon.co.uk: Gwen Bailey: Books


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> He should be fine in your garden as long as your previous dogs was all up to date with his jabs. It's great to get them out and about while there still young, you can carry them down the road in your arms etc so they get use to the sights and sounds of the big wide world, do this as soon you feel his settled as it can be four week presuming his had no jabs yet before you can walk him by which stage a vital socialization window is at a end.
> 
> Could it be a dew claw he has and keeps catching?
> 
> ...


all i can tell you is that he has had his nobivac lepto2 and nobivac DHPPi

does this mean anything???


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Good Luck with the new pup



AceRoguePhoenix said:


> ?
> 
> and in regards to his paws as i said he seems to have a 6th toe with nail hanging out... and if touched (he caught this nail in his blanket and i helped take it out) but it caused him discomfort... what can i do for him???


Is it his dewclaw?


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

2Hounds said:


> Good Luck with the new pup
> 
> Is it his dewclaw?


whats a declaw??? all i can explain is that its on both back paws... it looks like a fatty lump with a claw like nail hanging out...:blink:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> whats a declaw??? all i can explain is that its on both back paws... it looks like a fatty lump with a claw like nail hanging out...:blink:


It sounds like his dew claws - The dew claw is the claw whch doesnt reach the ground, alot of mammels have them including deer on either front or rear legs.

Dewclaw - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Not sure if the link will work but has pictures. 

They can be removed if they prove to be problematic, and if they dont touch the ground to wear down you will ned to keep it trim so it doesnt grow to long.


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> It sounds like his dew claws - The dew claw is the claw whch doesnt reach the ground, alot of mammels have them including deer on either front or rear legs.
> 
> Dewclaw - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


thank you... ill keep an eye on it


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

YAY!!! he responded to NO... can i give him some of his dry food as a treat??? (we have no treaty bits in the house) 

Also do all beagles have that "whine" sound sort of a quiet but high pitched whistle???


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Congrats  Dry food is fine as treats, just make sure you take it out of his daily allowance so you don't overfeed.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Congrats  Dry food is fine as treats, just make sure you take it out of his daily allowance so you don't overfeed.


We use dry food as a treat, personally I dont buy any commercial 'dog treats', much rather give them a carrot to nibble on / bit of ham from the fridge or some of their kibble.


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Congrats  Dry food is fine as treats, just make sure you take it out of his daily allowance so you don't overfeed.


thanks... (ill just take some out of his bowl...)


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Congratulations on you puppy, i love beagles, very hard work tho ive heard you decided to stay with us then you were deleting your account this morning.


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Congratulations on you puppy, i love beagles, very hard work tho ive heard you decided to stay with us then you were deleting your account this morning.


im waiting to hear from the administrator so maybe he can change just my user name... its really upsetting to see my old dogs name as my user name... i just want my new pups name on my user name... so as i said im just waiting to hear back from admin


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> im waiting to hear from the administrator so maybe he can change just my user name... its really upsetting to see my old dogs name as my user name... i just want my new pups name on my user name... so as i said im just waiting to hear back from admin


Right yes i think its only them that can do it.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> YAY!!! he responded to NO... can i give him some of his dry food as a treat??? (we have no treaty bits in the house)
> 
> Also do all beagles have that "whine" sound sort of a quiet but high pitched whistle???


Beagles are VERY vocal


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I would have thought a beagle would have been harder to handle/train than a collie tbh, there has been some lovely stories on here about beagles and their success stories much to the owners credit they are not by far the easiest of dogs.


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Beagles are VERY vocal


ok so hes not sad then??? (unless im reading him wrong)


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> I would have thought a beagle would have been harder to handle/train than a collie tbh, there has been some lovely stories on here about beagles and their success stories much to the owners credit they are not by far the easiest of dogs.


so far not really, i guess when i had my collie it was a learning experience with him as he was my first (and my husband has always been brought up with and wround dogs where as i hadnt)

wereas with my beagle i feel like i kind of know what im already doing... if that makes any sense at all...


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> I would have thought a beagle would have been harder to handle/train than a collie tbh, there has been some lovely stories on here about beagles and their success stories much to the owners credit they are not by far the easiest of dogs.


I would say there both difficult dogs but in very different ways, OP has the pup now so it's best just try and help them to get a balanced dog this time.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> so far not really, i guess when i had my collie it was a learning experience with him as he was my first (and my husband has always been brought up with and wround dogs where as i hadnt)
> 
> wereas with my beagle i feel like i kind of know what im already doing... if that makes any sense at all...


Yes the first dog is always a learning curve, i think if you can gather as much information on the beagle as you can and maybe ask around here you will know what to watch for, i know recall can prove very hard with them.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> ok so hes not sad then??? (unless im reading him wrong)


he may be as his just been taken away from mum and litter mates, don't reward the whining with cuddles/attention etc wait until his quiet the give him a cuddle, play etc to cheer him up.


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> I would say there both difficult dogs but in very different ways, OP has the pup now so it's best just try and help them to get a balanced dog this time.


thank you, thats why we had to get rid of our last dog as he was as you nicely put it unbalanced which lets be honest he was... i didnt like my collie jumping up at everyone as it worried me and the fact he was quite hyperactive and nearly inuring my 2 year old daughter and myself i felt it was best forhim to go somewhere else that he could get what he needed without getting upset. he is now doing just fine lol



Pointermum said:


> he may be as his just been taken away from mum and litter mates, don't reward the whining with cuddles/attention etc wait until his quiet the give him a cuddle, play etc to cheer him up.


again thanks for your advice its helping me so much (hubby has left me to look after pup whilst he is fishing (again) so im trying to do what i can on my own...) im getting there hehhe


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

welcome to beagle world!!! ah it takes me back to when we got lexie last may at 8wks old.
1st thing is remember those cute eyes and ears are his way of manipulating you! be strong and dont give in to him or you will make life harder for yourself!
it is a lot of hard work but you will get great advice on here from everyone especially the beagle owners among us as they are strong willed little darlings.
we didnt crate lexie at the start but we do now and i am glad we do-to be honest i wasnt keen on it initially but she actually is totally fine with it and when you say crate she will go in. she has a kennel and run for mild nights and when we are not home as i dont leave her unattended for more than a few mins-shes 13mths now and not trustworthy, eventhough she hasnt actually done any major damage 
we used dry kibble as treats when she was little too and she would work for them, now we use training treats. 
i would suggest a puppy socialisation class (or KC puppy foundation) for the moment as i realised lexie didnt respond well to obedience classes when young-she was just to excited to be with other dogs and people to take anything in but loved the interaction of puppy classes. (she passed her bronze award few weeks ago-yaaa  )
lots of excellent beagle books available and TBH any problems/questions can soon be answered on here anyhow.
best of luck and really looking forward to seeing pics of rocky


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

lexie2010 said:


> welcome to beagle world!!! ah it takes me back to when we got lexie last may at 8wks old.
> 1st thing is remember those cute eyes and ears are his way of manipulating you! be strong and dont give in to him or you will make life harder for yourself!
> it is a lot of hard work but you will get great advice on here from everyone especially the beagle owners among us as they are strong willed little darlings.
> we didnt crate lexie at the start but we do now and i am glad we do-to be honest i wasnt keen on it initially but she actually is totally fine with it and when you say crate she will go in. she has a kennel and run for mild nights and when we are not home as i dont leave her unattended for more than a few mins-shes 13mths now and not trustworthy, eventhough she hasnt actually done any major damage
> ...


thank you so much for your advice... it is so much appreciated... as i said im not sure what hubby will think to crate traning (might suggest it when Rocky really starts chewing at everything lol) as for pictures its really doingmy head in now i want to post some on here but as i said my camera phone aint working (crappy phone) so it will be another couple of days or so  sorry


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> thank you, thats why we had to get rid of our last dog as he was as you nicely put it unbalanced which lets be honest he was... i didnt like my collie jumping up at everyone as it worried me and the fact he was quite hyperactive and nearly inuring my 2 year old daughter


How old was Ace if you dont mind me asking? Was he quite young? Sounds like he had alot of energy . Had he been to any training classes etc?

Just curious as from what you have said you got rid of him not because he was vicious or territorial but he just sounds quite highly strung and full of beans.

Your going to have your hands full with this new pup. I would definately recommend when he is old enough getting him in some puppy classes and training classes to prevent behaviour which you experienced with your Collie from occurring with your new pup.


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> How old was Ace if you dont mind me asking? Was he quite young? Sounds like he had alot of energy . Had he been to any training classes etc?
> 
> Just curious as from what you have said you got rid of him not because he was vicious or territorial but he just sounds quite highly strung and full of beans.
> 
> Your going to have your hands full with this new pup. I would definately recommend when he is old enough getting him in some puppy classes and training classes to prevent behaviour which you experienced with your Collie from occurring with your new pup.


he was 2 years old, not only did he have loads of energy but he nipped me (which has left a really big red bruise) on my left inner thigh just from getting close to my husband (i was upset and was recieveing a cuddle from my husband) and he just nipped me the other day my littlest one who is 2 now was running around my own home and he was running with her but knocked her over with such force that it nearly led to a hospital appt with 2 year old... we were taking him out for walks and also leaving him out in the garden so he could get continued runs... at home he just would not listen to either myself or my children if my children were to run about in home he would nip at there ankles which wouldnt be good if getting a call from there school and possibly social services... so we had to give him away but felt more reassured as he went to my inlaws where the could devote more time and energy on himwhich is what was needed...

he was the most active out of him and his 3 siblings so that possibly a problem as well... but now he is well in his new surroundings and now we have rocky so hopefully things will be a bit better... and as our collie was our learning curve we know what we will and wont be doing with our beagle...


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

He sounds like a proper character and as if he was going through abit of a rebellious stage. It cant of been an easy decision to get rid of him. 

I hope he cotinues to settle in his new home and they have the time / energy to give him the training / routine which he requires.

Hopefully you can train your Beagle from day one and ensure he doesnt pick up bad habits.  I have never had a dog from a pup (both rescues) but you have the perfect opportunity to make him a really fantastic family dog.

Good Luck


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm going to say what no one else has so far: why on earth have you got yourself another breed known for not being easy when you yourself said on page one that you don't have the appropriate time for your first dog? I don't mean to be a cow, but I think getting a pup is just as much work as having a 2 year old high energy collie and to give away your collie seems a bit easy. Collies are hard work and need a lot of mental/physical stimulation and beagles, from what I understand, are difficult re recall and following scents. You may never be able to let him off the lead.

Sorry, but I think maybe you should have considered training the original dog rather than getting another dog.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

cinammontoast said:


> I'm going to say what no one else has so far: why on earth have you got yourself another breed known for not being easy when you yourself said on page one that you don't have the appropriate time for your first dog? I don't mean to be a cow, but I think getting a pup is just as much work as having a 2 year old high energy collie and to give away your collie seems a bit easy. Collies are hard work and need a lot of mental/physical stimulation and beagles, from what I understand, are difficult re recall and following scents. You may never be able to let him off the lead.
> 
> Sorry, but I think maybe you should have considered training the original dog rather than getting another dog.


i agree totally


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

cinammontoast said:


> I'm going to say what no one else has so far: why on earth have you got yourself another breed known for not being easy when you yourself said on page one that you don't have the appropriate time for your first dog? I don't mean to be a cow, but I think getting a pup is just as much work as having a 2 year old high energy collie and to give away your collie seems a bit easy. Collies are hard work and need a lot of mental/physical stimulation and beagles, from what I understand, are difficult re recall and following scents. You may never be able to let him off the lead.
> 
> Sorry, but I think maybe you should have considered training the original dog rather than getting another dog.


I'm afraid it's what I was thinking but a little more indirectly. My girl was a little s**t when I got her and our new boy is a big s**t! BUT only time and training is going to train him, coming home from walks nearly in tears and getting horrendous looks from others is harsh but it will be worth it one day.

I was suprised/angered by the term used by the original poster to describe the rehoming as 'got rid of' as a pose to 'rehomed' I really hope you work really hard with this new pup. You owe it to him.

I may come accross as a bitch asking so many questions about Ace but it's a topic I feel very strongly about. You need to learn from your mistakes yes but I cant help but feel you chose a simplier option by 'getting rid' of him and I really hope you work with this pup from day one and go to puppy / training classes to prevent problems later on.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

cinammontoast said:


> I'm going to say what no one else has so far: why on earth have you got yourself another breed known for not being easy when you yourself said on page one that you don't have the appropriate time for your first dog? I don't mean to be a cow, but I think getting a pup is just as much work as having a 2 year old high energy collie and to give away your collie seems a bit easy. Collies are hard work and need a lot of mental/physical stimulation and beagles, from what I understand, are difficult re recall and following scents. You may never be able to let him off the lead.
> 
> Sorry, but I think maybe you should have considered training the original dog rather than getting another dog.


Agree 100% beagles are blooming hard work. Not just in puppy and teen phase but forever. When bell has her hyper head on things gets knocked over
They are solid little dogs. They are also very stubborn minded dogs. My bc x was a walk in the park in comparison.

All I can say is puppy training classes are a must, beagles are very vocal dogs-mine talks constantly.


----------



## JayLib (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey OP....

I'm also in Cambridgeshire - we took our choccie lab to these guys for training:

CCEG Home Page

Please give them a call!


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

its fair enough what your saying, about me "getting rid of" my border collie and yes i do think of him constantly and how i let him down... but please dont bash me as i feel guilty enough... what was i supposed to do when he actually was so hyper kocking down my children off there feet and almost making an 86 year old lady falling to the floor (my husbands nan) and also nipping me just because i was having a cuddle from my husband??? is this ok or is this not something that neded to be dealt with??? i did and so did my husband deal with this as much as we could but he just did not listen anymore to us... 

as i said in my other posts i have lernt what mistakes i made with our border collie and im corecting them now with our beagle... in one day alone he knows where he must toilet where as it took my border collie 1 week to do this (and i only had to show him once today) ive taught him the word NO (No jumping on people and NO jumping up at the sofa) he is starting to recognise his own name now and this is just in one day so i think i can safely say that im making more progress with this pup than what i did when i had my border collie as a pup...

im not arguing with anyone im just saying my point as you have done...

but i will say again that i do regrett him going but i felt that this was for the best and safest thing for us to do but all i can do is learn from my mistakes (which im already doing) and train this pup better than what i did previous...


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> its fair enough what your saying, about me "getting rid of" my border collie and yes i do think of him constantly and how i let him down... but please dont bash me as i feel guilty enough... what was i supposed to do when he actually was so hyper kocking down my children off there feet and almost making an 86 year old lady falling to the floor (my husbands nan) and also nipping me just because i was having a cuddle from my husband??? is this ok or is this not something that neded to be dealt with???


Oh it needed to be dealt with alright! By you *before it got to that stage*.
I just hope your new puppy, has it's needs met and gets the time it needs. Alot of people when reading stuff like you wrote will agree with Zak George's mini-rant here YouTube - zakgeorge21's Channel - Don't blame the dog!

Alot of us meet rescues and rehomed dogs and also see dogs that are poorly cared for, that have absolutely *no choice* who owned them originally and nor where they lived, and it's pretty upsetting to hear Dog's blamed for the result of their owners choices and lack of willingness to learn.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

i think you are being very naive if you think your puppy wont knock anyone over, or nip, or have toilet accidents.

a new puppy, especially a breed like beagle, is going to be just as much, if not more work than your old collie would have been with proper help to train.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JayLib said:


> Hey OP....
> 
> I'm also in Cambridgeshire - we took our choccie lab to these guys for training:
> 
> ...


OOoooo Oscar trained at Impington with these guys lol, about 2 years ago


----------



## JayLib (Apr 6, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> OOoooo Oscar trained at Impington with these guys lol, about 2 years ago


I thought they were great - just REALLY REALLY hope the OP gives them a ring and starts the socialising and training ASAP!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am really pleased you were able to re home your Collie so easily to your in laws and hope he is very happy there  I just hope you go ahead with some training classes etc in the near future to address how best to deal with issues such as jumping for example. You are very, very lucky in my experience if your dog has learnt so much in 1 day , sometimes it can take months for dogs to be trained in what seems like the most simple things. Realise how hard it is. Sadly dogs do get excited and do jump at times, it is learning how to address these concerns, not sure how big your in laws house is! :tongue_smilie: 

Best of luck


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JayLib said:


> I thought they were great - just REALLY REALLY hope the OP gives them a ring and starts the socialising and training ASAP!


The socialisation they offer is excellent with the Impington class being outdoors and Alan was excellent when i had trouble early on with Oscar 

Good no nonsense training.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I also sadly agree you are naive in thinking by cracking somethings in one day that's your pup set for life. Once your beagle is a little older (how old is it now?) stubborness sets in. He will hear your command but before he does it he will think what does he get from doing it. If the reward isn't great enough he simply will not do it. It's not being naughty, that's being a beagle!!

Don't get me wrong I love my beagle more than anything in the world but by god you have to be 10x more stubborn than them and it's a challenge.


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

RobD-BCactive said:


> Oh it needed to be dealt with alright! By you *before it got to that stage*.
> I just hope your new puppy, has it's needs met and gets the time it needs. Alot of people when reading stuff like you wrote will agree with Zak George's mini-rant here YouTube - zakgeorge21's Channel - Don't blame the dog!
> 
> Alot of us meet rescues and rehomed dogs and also see dogs that are poorly cared for, that have absolutely *no choice* who owned them originally and nor where they lived, and it's pretty upsetting to hear Dog's blamed for the result of their owners choices and lack of willingness to learn.


Ok so i watched the video, and i did spend the time with my border collie i spent time with him to to pee in the kitchen i spent the time with him to not chew i even got him chew bones so that if he wanted to chew he could happily chew his bones and not get told off for it... i even told my own children that they could not run around there own home (now who was being the dominant the ones in the higher pecking order the dog or the kids) the children were told NOT to do things in there own home as the dog might nip them these things i spent time with him not to do but it ended up he was higher up in the pack than the children and i have been told and watched and read on so many sites that this should not happen at all... so you dont mind that my border collie nipped me leaving me with a bruise but what if it happened to my children then do i have a bad dog that should be put down... am i a bad person for not training him to not nip??? which i did each and every time but he knew that he was higher in the pack than i was so what was the point of him listening to me but when hubby was home none of this happened... i took him out for walks 2 hours sometimes and did that help... no it didnt...

what do you want me to say???

i feel guilty??? of corse i do
will i make sure that i dont make the same mistakes??? im doing that right now... have you read my previous post???


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm very sorry you had to rehome your last dog. But why get a beagle??? These are a very challenging breed. We just don't want history to repeat itself hence why we are telling you a beagles faults from the start so u can work hard to make sure everyone in your family is happy.


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

Jackie99 said:


> I am really pleased you were able to re home your Collie so easily to your in laws and hope he is very happy there  I just hope you go ahead with some training classes etc in the near future to address how best to deal with issues such as jumping for example. You are very, very lucky in my experience if your dog has learnt so much in 1 day , sometimes it can take months for dogs to be trained in what seems like the most simple things. Realise how hard it is. Sadly dogs do get excited and do jump at times, it is learning how to address these concerns, not sure how big your in laws house is! :tongue_smilie:
> 
> Best of luck


just wanted to say, me and hubby tried ALMOST everything no we didnt take him to classes as i felt (not forgetting this was my first dog aswell) that maybe i could tackle the problem again by reading and watching things... it did work for a little while and then some idiot we used to be friends with encouraged him to start it up again... needless to say we are no longer speaking to that person...

my inlaws can provide my border collie with the time and attention and whatever else is needed for him that we couldnt they have years more experience with dogs than what me and my hubby does... not saying my hubby dont have experience but he felt he was also doing the right thing but clearly not...


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> Ok so i watched the video, and i did spend the time with my border collie i spent time with him to to pee in the kitchen i spent the time with him to not chew i even got him chew bones so that if he wanted to chew he could happily chew his bones and not get told off for it... i even told my own children that they could not run around there own home (now who was being the dominant the ones in the higher pecking order the dog or the kids) the children were told NOT to do things in there own home as the dog might nip them these things i spent time with him not to do but it ended up he was higher up in the pack than the children and i have been told and watched and read on so many sites that this should not happen at all... so you dont mind that my border collie nipped me leaving me with a bruise but what if it happened to my children then do i have a bad dog that should be put down... am i a bad person for not training him to not nip??? which i did each and every time but he knew that he was higher in the pack than i was so what was the point of him listening to me but when hubby was home none of this happened... i took him out for walks 2 hours sometimes and did that help... no it didnt...
> 
> what do you want me to say???
> 
> ...


its nothing to do with who is who is higher in pack, its about training. and training takes a long time to undo unwanted behaviour.


----------



## JayLib (Apr 6, 2011)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> Ok so i watched the video, and i did spend the time with my border collie i spent time with him to to pee in the kitchen i spent the time with him to not chew i even got him chew bones so that if he wanted to chew he could happily chew his bones and not get told off for it... i even told my own children that they could not run around there own home (now who was being the dominant the ones in the higher pecking order the dog or the kids) the children were told NOT to do things in there own home as the dog might nip them these things i spent time with him not to do but it ended up he was higher up in the pack than the children and i have been told and watched and read on so many sites that this should not happen at all... so you dont mind that my border collie nipped me leaving me with a bruise but what if it happened to my children then do i have a bad dog that should be put down... am i a bad person for not training him to not nip??? which i did each and every time but he knew that he was higher in the pack than i was so what was the point of him listening to me but when hubby was home none of this happened... i took him out for walks 2 hours sometimes and did that help... no it didnt...
> 
> what do you want me to say???
> 
> ...


OP I'm sorry that you feel that everyone is bashing you - but this is an emotive subject and maybe just maybe folks think you have rushed in to getting another puppy too soon....

Having said that what's done is done and as you say you are doing your best to learn from the previous mistakes. Give the trainers a call that I suggested - they are brilliant and will train YOU on how to get the best out of your new pooch and gibe the whole family the opportunity to get it right this time. It might be a good idea for your kids to go along and watch what goes on - they are like sponges and will take in so much just watching and will then hopefully take it on board at home.

I wish you all the very best of luck and hope that people now put the bats down and continue to offer good and sound advice that you NEED to listen to without emotions creeping in.

All the best!
xxx


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

sarybeagle said:


> I'm very sorry you had to rehome your last dog. But why get a beagle??? These are a very challenging breed. We just don't want history to repeat itself hence why we are telling you a beagles faults from the start so u can work hard to make sure everyone in your family is happy.


we chose a beagle as we believed this was the second best to getting another border collie for family dogs... and you say you dont want history to repeat itself well this is why im making sure now with the mistakes i made with the border collie with training straight away that this wont happen again... everyone says the soner the better and this is what im doing... im starting the training now so me my hubby and my girls can be happy and safe...



mumof6 said:


> its nothing to do with who is who is higher in pack, its about training. and training takes a long time to undo unwanted behaviour.


How to Control Your Dog's Behavior by Becoming Pack Leader - wikiHow this says diffrent to be honest but we trained the whole time he was here we did our very best but that clearly wasnt good enough and yes it is unfortunate that he had to go but what else can i do NOW??? confuse him and bring him back??? or learn by my mistakes and and do right by this one and train him???


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Maybe get a few books too?

'The Perfect Puppy' by Gwen Bailey is a good start, as is Patricia McConnell's 'The Other End of The Leash' (in my opinion - it talks about you being the 'benevolent leader' which I do think makes sense).

I personally do not like the link you posted as it advocates the use of choke chains both outside and to get your dog to 'submit' to you in the house, taps on the dog's neck etc etc. Maybe do a little research into the various positive methods of training your pup and see what suits you and your pup best.


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

JayLib said:


> OP I'm sorry that you feel that everyone is bashing you - but this is an emotive subject and maybe just maybe folks think you have rushed in to getting another puppy too soon....
> 
> Having said that what's done is done and as you say you are doing your best to learn from the previous mistakes. Give the trainers a call that I suggested - they are brilliant and will train YOU on how to get the best out of your new pooch and gibe the whole family the opportunity to get it right this time. It might be a good idea for your kids to go along and watch what goes on - they are like sponges and will take in so much just watching and will then hopefully take it on board at home.
> 
> ...


and this is what i have been trying to say what advice i have been given and also asked for is what im doing... im listening this time wereas last time i didnt know who to ask i didnt know where to go other than read books and watch programes... but now i do and thats why im here to learn... (to be honest i dont want to take my kids to a traning session as i feel the wil be disruptive not only to my beagle but also to the rest of the class so what i might do is record bit (if they allow me to) and take it home to show the girls)


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

You're getting a bit of a hard time on this thread, and I think you agree yourself that you messed up with Ace. People on this forum get very emotional about dogs who treated as commodities (quite rightly) and you can't really blame them for taking this stance - they're just straight up telling it like they see it.

In an ideal world, you would have kept working with Ace and made a go of it. In an ideal world you wouldn't have rushed into getting a new dog after giving away your old one. In an ideal world your new puppy wouldn't have been such a difficult breed.

HOWEVER, you have little Rocky now, and like you say you have learnt a lot from your last dog. Hearing what everyone has been saying might have been a little hurtful, but please try to understand that they have your dog's best interests at heart and there is a lot of good advice with it. I'm sure you'll do really well training Rocky with the help of some good puppy classes. And lots of people here have good advice so please don't hesitate to post your worries and concerns as we are all here to help and have been through it! 

I look forward to hearing how Rocky progresses


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> i even got him chew bones so that if he wanted to chew he could happily chew his bones and not get told off for it... i even told my own children that they could not run around there own home i took him out for walks 2 hours sometimes and did that help... no it didnt...
> 
> what do you want me to say???
> 
> ...


Even got him chew bones? Sorry, do you want a medal? It's what you do-exchange hands for chew toys and lots of them so they don't get bored.

Told the kids not to run round? This is the commitment you take on with a dog (and fair play, you have kids, I couldn't do that and pups)

Nobody wants you to say anything (except that you've enrolled in puppy training classes and read up on what a dew claw is, how to treat/train)

You can't honestly expect to come on a forum of dog lovers, tell them you've 'got rid of your BC' and crow about getting a cute little puppy instead. Do you see how that appears, particularly when the recent focus on here has been all about the rescues being full of unwanted dogs and a thread near yours all about how old dogs that are sent to rescues generally are. Unthinking, frankly, especially when some people on here have rescued difficult, poorly trained dogs and turned them around, thus saving them from being PTS.


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

People here are concerned that your beagle will end up in the same position your poor collie has. I think what some people are finding hard to understand is why you have chosen a beagle... 

Let me put it like this.... You have jus rehomed (I refuse to use the term 'got rid of') a dog that was a handful.... But then you bring home a pup that is highly likely to be another handful... Can you see why people are worried? 

What you've got to remember is that a lot of the members on here work for or are involved somehow, whether it be by volunteering, fostering etc, in rescue centres and they see all too often many dogs been rehomed through no fault of their own - They're just unfortunate enough to not have had the proper training they require from the beginning. 

Please take on board the advice that people are giving you, however it comes across, they only have your pups interests at heart. 

Good luck.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> i spent time with him not to do but it ended up he was higher up in the pack than the children and i have been told and watched and read on so many sites that this should not happen at all... so you dont mind that my border collie nipped me leaving me with a bruise but what if it happened to my children then do i have a bad dog that should be put down... am i a bad person for not training him to not nip???


You better look for another new home for your current puppy in 6-9 months, if you aren't willing to clue up!

This is not just about breed choice, a lot of the small toy dogs, will nip and act aggro without being taught how to fit in with ppl. That means teaching what they can do, not just puffing your chest out and saying "Me Pack Leader" and expecting the dog to understand what you want.

Even the nasty shock collar ppl emphasise that replacing behaviour with desirable alternatives is key, not stamping out what you don't like.

PS. I didn't want to get involved in this thread. I just hoped to read a nice happy story. Good luck with the training and I hope you get a KC bronze Good Citzen award!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi there

I just want to say that my Beagle is a cuddle affectionate softy and I couldn't live without him after only a few months

Having said that, I agree with the others. A Beagle isn't an easy dog to have. 

During his puppy months, despite all my research, training classes, and spending every day doing training at home Charlie took a while to toilet train, was very nippy, energetic and stubborn! 

Then we got through that to find a gorgeous dog who was toilet trained, didn't nip any more and knew all the 'rules' we'd taught him for behaviour

then the teenage phase kicked in and although I nipped any biting in the bud quite early and redirected it onto chews, not everyone is so lucky with extinguishing negative behaviour like this so early



If you rehomed your last dog for being energetic, knocking over your kids and nipping/biting you then I hope you'll be more patient with your Beagle pup, who I'm sorry to say will probably do all of these things before he's mature. Whatever positive signs your puppy is showing, a puppy is a puppy and may not always be so quick to learn. 

As others have said, there are a few of us with Beagles on here happy to answer questions or to talk about their wonderful traits (  )

You've got a tough year ahead of you - I've got my fingers crossed for your puppy's sake


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd also like to add that you write as if biting you was the straw that broke the camels back for your rehomed dog. And to us reading your post, opposed to living through it, it sounds like one bite and he was gone.

I want to stress that your puppy *will* bite you and you'll need to be very patient with your puppy for a couple of years really. You'll get bitten and your children might get bitten too. But it's not always something to be afraid of.

They bite when teething as a puppy and when they're adult teeth are settling in and their gums hurt, its one way they let you know that they're stressed or even not feeling well. Its one way they try to initiate play or whilst playing when they're over-excited. Sometimes they do it because they're frightened or maybe because they want to hurt you to get you to back off as they feel threatened.

Basically I want you to re-examine your views on biting - and try to work out why the pup is nipping/biting you before you get upset about it. It'll help you to think of how to correct the behaviour.

Sorry for the double post!


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

OK. Clean slate.

I recommend the reading (free) from here as the most insightful guide to young dogs, and explaining the aims - Free Downloads | Dog Star Daily and online webpages Raising A Puppy | Dog Star Daily

As Helbo is hinting, you want your puppy to nip at first, teach it to mouth gently, and only then slowly discourage it by constantly giving it better alternatives. Dunbar's stuff at Dogstar explains why.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

RobD-BCactive said:


> As Helbo is hinting, you want your puppy to nip at first, teach it to mouth gently, and only then slowly discourage it by constantly giving it better alternatives. Dunbar's stuff at Dogstar explains why.


I can always rely on you to make my posts clearer


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

/me bows with a smile and says "Thank you!"


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> You're getting a bit of a hard time on this thread, and I think you agree yourself that you messed up with Ace. People on this forum get very emotional about dogs who treated as commodities (quite rightly) and you can't really blame them for taking this stance - they're just straight up telling it like they see it.
> 
> In an ideal world, you would have kept working with Ace and made a go of it. In an ideal world you wouldn't have rushed into getting a new dog after giving away your old one. In an ideal world your new puppy wouldn't have been such a difficult breed.
> 
> ...


i understand the people are feeling quite angry with me for getting rid of sorry rehoming my border collie and as i have said quite a few times i do feel giulty that i didnt have a clue or the patience to train him... but again as i have also said im now willing and more confident to take the time to understand a bit better what i am doing and this is why i started coming on here for some advice but to also share my little joy...



cinammontoast said:


> Even got him chew bones? Sorry, do you want a medal? It's what you do-exchange hands for chew toys and lots of them so they don't get bored.
> 
> Told the kids not to run round? This is the commitment you take on with a dog (and fair play, you have kids, I couldn't do that and pups)
> 
> ...


ok so let me say this then... i have read what a dew claw is (its the 6th toe on there foot sometimes is causes disturbance sometimes not if it dont touch the ground then either i can try trimming but ill admitt that i dont feel too confident doing that or i can take him to the vets... if ever it looks to be causing discomfort then ill see what a vet can do for him to make his life a bit better... as for training classes i have e-mailed my local college (who holds training classes) and i am waiting on an e-mail back as i or my hubby dont drive we cant go to far out as i feel personally taking a dog on buses and trains is too much and may upset him... as i have asked as you will see by my previous posts on how to reward and train him you will notice that i am trying my upmost best on doing what is right... as i said to PP when i first got my Border collie i didnt have a clue and didnt know where to turn to... but now i have the beagle i feel that bit more confident with what i feel is the right way i a more positive thoughts on how this is going to go as i said before i was scared of the unknown but now i feel a bit more confident... as you can probably tell in all honestly i havent been on here long and hadnt read on the other posts about other unwanted dogs so i know this means nothing to you me saying sorry and how heartless this might of sounded but i truly am...



niki said:


> People here are concerned that your beagle will end up in the same position your poor collie has. I think what some people are finding hard to understand is why you have chosen a beagle...
> 
> Let me put it like this.... You have jus rehomed (I refuse to use the term 'got rid of') a dog that was a handful.... But then you bring home a pup that is highly likely to be another handful... Can you see why people are worried?
> 
> ...


i know everyone has only the intrest of the pup at heart and thats understandable with my track record... but as i have said i feel more confident with this pup as i didnt know what to feel with the border collie as a pup... yes it was unfortunate that the border collie didnt get the adequate traning or classes right from the start but i thought the way we were doing things was adequate enough (clearly not) but again as i have said many a times now... i am learning from my mistakes and making sure i dont make them again...



RobD-BCactive said:


> You better look for another new home for your current puppy in 6-9 months, if you aren't willing to clue up!
> 
> This is not just about breed choice, a lot of the small toy dogs, will nip and act aggro without being taught how to fit in with ppl. That means teaching what they can do, not just puffing your chest out and saying "Me Pack Leader" and expecting the dog to understand what you want.
> 
> ...


as i am feeling more confident on looking after and traning this puppy i dont see that he will be rehomed in 6-9 months i did as much research on what dogs were compatiable with young (youngest is 2 eldest is 8) children with what we needed as well and a beagle came up many a times yes we did proper research... we know that he will be a handful... we know that he will (like any other dog) chew things... and all i can do is to tell him NO (so far this... he does respond to) i dont want you to assume that im stamping out what i dont like as i have said (and will say again as many times as i have to) i feel more confident with this pup i kind of know a bit more what im doing i can only say i feel more confident...



Helbo said:


> Hi there
> 
> I just want to say that my Beagle is a cuddle affectionate softy and I couldn't live without him after only a few months
> 
> ...


now i have had the experience of the border collie i feel as if im better prepared (and yes i know its unfortunate that i know this due to the circumstances of my border collie needing to be rehomed) but this is all i can say... im sorry i have upset and offended people... but i feel in a better position now to do what is now right of me and just to learn from my mistakes...



Helbo said:


> I'd also like to add that you write as if biting you was the straw that broke the camels back for your rehomed dog. And to us reading your post, opposed to living through it, it sounds like one bite and he was gone.
> 
> I want to stress that your puppy *will* bite you and you'll need to be very patient with your puppy for a couple of years really. You'll get bitten and your children might get bitten too. But it's not always something to be afraid of.
> 
> ...


him nipping me almost yes i wont deny it was the last straw but there had been a whole build up of other things... like i say it was the nipping at the girls ankles as they walked fast through the house or when we all went for a walk when they ran outside he used to be nipping there ankles... i completly understant that when there teething obviously they want to chew but this was diffrent when my children are coming up to me with red indents on there ankles and crying cos there beloved dog had nipped them what am i suppsed to do as a parent??? if i had kept him i would of been a bad parent to my children for not protecting them and what surrounding "what ifs" and if i had rehomed him long ago i would of been a bad owner for not traning him (as i am now) so yes him biting me because my husband was consoling me was the last straw... but again i go back to the fact that i am better prepared for this... (and i did want to ask what do i do with the new pup what way would you reckomend for me to teach this puppy the diffrence between play and hurt??? if there is such a way)



RobD-BCactive said:


> OK. Clean slate.
> 
> I recommend the reading (free) from here as the most insightful guide to young dogs, and explaining the aims - Free Downloads | Dog Star Daily and online webpages Raising A Puppy | Dog Star Daily
> 
> As Helbo is hinting, you want your puppy to nip at first, teach it to mouth gently, and only then slowly discourage it by constantly giving it better alternatives. Dunbar's stuff at Dogstar explains why.


Thank you


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

sarybeagle said:


> I'm very sorry you had to rehome your last dog. But why get a beagle??? These are a very challenging breed. We just don't want history to repeat itself hence why we are telling you a beagles faults from the start so u can work hard to make sure everyone in your family is happy.


Ive been reading through this thread from early today and wanted to give the OP benefit of any doubt i might have had but.......
Ime afraid after having a bad experience first time and having to give the dog up i would have either waited till the children was a bit older or gone for a less demanding breed, beagles are one of the dogs that i dont think i could manage ive had springers for years so its not that i havnt had my share of challenges but i wouldnt get a beagle, please any beagle owners dont take that the wrong way, beagles are and have always been top of my favourite dog list, but i wouldnt be confident in been able to give the dog what it needs and thats tonnes of time and patience and i dont have young children.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> just wanted to say, me and hubby tried ALMOST everything no we didnt take him to classes as i felt (not forgetting this was my first dog aswell) that maybe i could tackle the problem again by reading and watching things... it did work for a little while and then some idiot we used to be friends with encouraged him to start it up again... needless to say we are no longer speaking to that person...
> 
> my inlaws can provide my border collie with the time and attention and whatever else is needed for him that we couldnt they have years more experience with dogs than what me and my hubby does... not saying my hubby dont have experience but he felt he was also doing the right thing but clearly not...


A beagle pup will need much more time and attention which you have admitted not having, it will go through the teenage phase when any dog can be at its hardest and then an adult that will be out of control if you havnt had the time to tackle the 2 previous phases in its life.


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> A beagle pup will need much more time and attention which you have admitted not having, it will go through the teenage phase when any dog can be at its hardest and then an adult that will be out of control if you havnt had the time to tackle the 2 previous phases in its life.


at the time i was working late shifts so i wasnt getting home till about 8 in the evening... having dinner then hubby was talking border collie for a brisk walk unfortunatley half n hour does not compensate by any means this i now know...

we have now changed our living routine (changed from one company where i was working almost all hours to this other one where i am 8 till 3) so hubby can take Beagle out at 5am (he goes for a run) do what he needs during the day children school runs and time with beagle pup and then when i get home by 7 the children are in bed so he can take pup out for a nice long walk... not forgetting that i am waiting to hear about the traning classes so he will be able to go to them once a week (i think its that) so yes i admitt i didnt have time with the border collie which is why (now looking back on it) is more than likely his playing up and yes it is sad that it came to this point before i sorted my job out but what else could i do??? but now our whole daily routine has changed everyone will get the time accordingly as well as the pup... hope this makes better sense that what i have made so far...


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I really hope it all works out for you i really do but i cannot help wondering and wishing you had got an easier breed that would not have been so demanding on what already seems a busy life with 2 young children i know because ive had them but it was your choice.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Please ensure you are sticking to the walking regime that is recommended (5 minutes per month of life plus ten). Saying your husband goes for a run is all good, but the pup should not be running on a lead til he's at least a year old.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

cinammontoast said:


> Please ensure you are sticking to the walking regime that is recommended (5 minutes per month of life plus ten). Saying your husband goes for a run is all good, but the pup should not be running on a lead til he's at least a year old.


Plus getting a beagle up at 5am for a run...... My beagle won't get up til the sun is high in the sky lol!!! Plus can't imagine taking a scent hound for a jog? Not saying can't be done but imagine would be hard?


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> I really hope it all works out for you i really do but i cannot help wondering and wishing you had got an easier breed that would not have been so demanding on what already seems a busy life with 2 young children i know because ive had them but it was your choice.


as i said before i had been researching many a websites and books to find a dog that was compatiable with our requirements (not to big not too small not to fluffy and not slobbery) and the beagle was the only one that came up many a times... we did our research on beagles (again something we did not do with our border collie) and we found that this dog was what we wanted...

and as for our children well we have 4 so yes even more hetic but i wouldnt change any of it for any amount of money or even for the world (i said my youngest was 2 and eldest was 8 my other two are 4 and 7... all girls)

but as i have also said when we first had our border collie i did no research into a border collie there for not knowing what we were getting ourselves into and it is very unfortunate that he had to be rehomed because our lack of understanding (i say our because of not just me but my hubby as well) and also thinking that "we knew best" when clearly we didnt... all i can do now is learn from my mistakes as can my hubby and this is why we actually did research on beagles and i am already starting traning (as i said previously) on NO as he is trying to jump up to not only myself but on to the sofa as well but when i say no he stops... also saying no to him when he was mouthing my hand but then he nipped me i said "OW"i took my hand away he stoped looked and rested his head on my lap to which i assume is him saying "sorry"... after this i gave him a rub on his hea again this im not sure if this was the right thing to do but if felt like it...


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

sarybeagle said:


> Plus getting a beagle up at 5am for a run...... My beagle won't get up til the sun is high in the sky lol!!! Plus can't imagine taking a scent hound for a jog? Not saying can't be done but imagine would be hard?


I would say to get a scent hound to jog along would take a bit of training in itself, am i wrong?
I really dont think this breed has been well enough researched by the OP i might be wrong with that also, but it doesnt sound like it to me.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> as i said before i had been researching many a websites and books to find a dog that was compatiable with our requirements (not to big not too small not to fluffy and not slobbery) and the beagle was the only one that came up many a times... we did our research on beagles (again something we did not do with our border collie) and we found that this dog was what we wanted...
> 
> and as for our children well we have 4 so yes even more hetic but i wouldnt change any of it for any amount of money or even for the world (i said my youngest was 2 and eldest was 8 my other two are 4 and 7... all girls)
> 
> but as i have also said when we first had our border collie i did no research into a border collie there for not knowing what we were getting ourselves into and it is very unfortunate that he had to be rehomed because our lack of understanding (i say our because of not just me but my hubby as well) and also thinking that "we knew best" when clearly we didnt... all i can do now is learn from my mistakes as can my hubby and this is why we actually did research on beagles and i am already starting traning (as i said previously) on NO as he is trying to jump up to not only myself but on to the sofa as well but when i say no he stops... also saying no to him when he was mouthing my hand but then he nipped me i said "OW"i took my hand away he stoped looked and rested his head on my lap to which i assume is him saying "sorry"... after this i gave him a rub on his hea again this im not sure if this was the right thing to do but if felt like it...


Out of interest how old is beagle pup? When did you rehome the bc and how long did you research?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> as i said before i had been researching many a websites and books to find a dog that was compatiable with our requirements (not to big not too small not to fluffy and not slobbery) and the beagle was the only one that came up many a times... we did our research on beagles (again something we did not do with our border collie) and we found that this dog was what we wanted...
> 
> and as for our children well we have 4 so yes even more hetic but i wouldnt change any of it for any amount of money or even for the world (i said my youngest was 2 and eldest was 8 my other two are 4 and 7... all girls)
> 
> but as i have also said when we first had our border collie i did no research into a border collie there for not knowing what we were getting ourselves into and it is very unfortunate that he had to be rehomed because our lack of understanding (i say our because of not just me but my hubby as well) and also thinking that "we knew best" when clearly we didnt... all i can do now is learn from my mistakes as can my hubby and this is why we actually did research on beagles and i am already starting traning (as i said previously) on NO as he is trying to jump up to not only myself but on to the sofa as well but when i say no he stops... also saying no to him when he was mouthing my hand but then he nipped me i said "OW"i took my hand away he stoped looked and rested his head on my lap to which i assume is him saying "sorry"... after this i gave him a rub on his hea again this im not sure if this was the right thing to do but if felt like it...


I really dont know what research you have done or what breeder it was from but i cannot in a million years think why anyone would reccommend a beagle to someone with 4 children and work commitments. I really do hope you havnt been miss-informed or not done the correct research.


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

cinammontoast said:


> Please ensure you are sticking to the walking regime that is recommended (5 minutes per month of life plus ten). Saying your husband goes for a run is all good, but the pup should not be running on a lead til he's at least a year old.


ok admittley i didnt know this but taking him for a walk should not be a problem (as my hubby used to take out border collie for a run and border collie liked this)



sarybeagle said:


> Plus getting a beagle up at 5am for a run...... My beagle won't get up til the sun is high in the sky lol!!! Plus can't imagine taking a scent hound for a jog? Not saying can't be done but imagine would be hard?


it probably would be hard and as for getting a beagle up at 5am well this morning he was up at dawn im not arguing what you say im just saying at the moment he was up this morning... when my husband went out...



haeveymolly said:


> I would say to get a scent hound to jog along would take a bit of training in itself, am i wrong?
> I really dont think this breed has been well enough researched by the OP i might be wrong with that also, but it doesnt sound like it to me.


i really am trying to do what is right... but i feel that im being knocked for everything that i say or do... ok so i didnt know you couldnt get a puppy to run for the time that my hubby runs but ok lets think about this logically... how did they manage when they were hunting for foxes??? when the hunters were on horseback??? how did they manage to keep up then and yes i know they were much older... but and as i have said he is only a puppy and i dont expect miricals out of him i just expect the basic (no jumping and going toilet whre he needs to go and knowing his name) thats all... please i really am trying to do my best...


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

hi, ive read through the post so far and i can see your feeling guilty but to be honest what else did you expect a forum full of dog lovers to do when you openly admit "getting rid" of one dog replacing with another?? but all said and done, the pup is with you now and all you can do is ensure it does not happen again otherwise i think it will turn pretty nasty on here so to speak.

firstly i have a 7 month old GSD and as far as iam aware you shouldnt encourage running on lead till at least one years of age< sorry for the repeat but really dont want you to miss this point as its vital. 
can i ask what age Ace was when you got him?? and how long was it between Ace leaving and Rocky coming??
also not wanting to dwell on the past but what exactly did you do to train Ace not to nip?? was Ace neutered??< am just curious...

am not having a go at you so please dont be offened if i have worded anything harsh< i have a way of doing this without even realising 

anyway good luck with Rocky and i really hope you dont make the same mistakes again ...


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

sarybeagle said:


> Out of interest how old is beagle pup? When did you rehome the bc and how long did you research?


We rehomed the Border collie 2 months ago... we have done about 6 weeks of research on the beagle and we got him last night...



haeveymolly said:


> I really dont know what research you have done or what breeder it was from but i cannot in a million years think why anyone would reccommend a beagle to someone with 4 children and work commitments. I really do hope you havnt been miss-informed or not done the correct research.


Its only me that works as hubby is a stay at home dad so the pup will be with someone all day... i read the a beagle is a good family pet...

Beagles

this and many other websites said that beagles are good with children... they dont like to be left alone and so its not a problem that only i work and not husband dont...


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

> i really am trying to do what is right... but i feel that im being knocked for everything that i say or do... ok so i didnt know you couldnt get a puppy to run for the time that my hubby runs but ok lets think about this logically... how did they manage when they were hunting for foxes??? when the hunters were on horseback??? how did they manage to keep up then and yes i know they were much older... but and as i have said he is only a puppy and i dont expect miricals out of him i just expect the basic (no jumping and going toilet whre he needs to go and knowing his name) thats all... please i really am trying to do my best...


its not to do with managing, its because as times have moved on they have realised that it can impact on their bone development<< this is what i thought anyway?? if its wrong can some one please inform. with GSD's it can cause problems later in life with hip displasia< thats spelt wrong lol
:tongue_smilie: and i think it has been link to spine problems but dont quote me on that


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> We rehomed the Border collie 2 months ago... we have done about 6 weeks of research on the beagle and we got him last night...
> 
> Its only me that works as hubby is a stay at home dad so the pup will be with someone all day... i read the a beagle is a good family pet...
> 
> ...


6 WEEKS!!!! I'm leaving this thread now. I did 12 MONTHS and now I'm still learning daily about beagles.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> ok admittley i didnt know this but taking him for a walk should not be a problem (as my hubby used to take out border collie for a run and border collie liked this)
> 
> it probably would be hard and as for getting a beagle up at 5am well this morning he was up at dawn im not arguing what you say im just saying at the moment he was up this morning... when my husband went out...
> 
> i really am trying to do what is right... but i feel that im being knocked for everything that i say or do... ok so i didnt know you couldnt get a puppy to run for the time that my hubby runs but ok lets think about this logically... how did they manage when they were hunting for foxes??? when the hunters were on horseback??? how did they manage to keep up then and yes i know they were much older... but and as i have said he is only a puppy and i dont expect miricals out of him i just expect the basic (no jumping and going toilet whre he needs to go and knowing his name) thats all... please i really am trying to do my best...


I have no doubt that you are doing your best but i cannot help feeling very confused as to why after giving your siyuation, family, work, beagles came up in the search for the right dog i really am confused but, stranger things have happened.
Its not a case of and we are talking adult dog her keeping up it would be getting a beagle when off lead to stay with you thats why i asked sarabeagle if i was right in saying that i thought this would take a lot of training in itself jogging with a beagle on lead would also be a challenge they are as you know scent hounds, they get a scent and there is no stopping them. A beagle needs hours and hours of patience and training long after this ammount of training would have got other breeds sorted.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Ive been reading through this thread from early today and wanted to give the OP benefit of any doubt i might have had but.......
> Ime afraid after having a bad experience first time and having to give the dog up i would have either waited till the children was a bit older or gone for a less demanding breed, beagles are one of the dogs that i dont think i could manage ive had springers for years so its not that i havnt had my share of challenges but i wouldnt get a beagle, please any beagle owners dont take that the wrong way, beagles are and have always been top of my favourite dog list, but i wouldnt be confident in been able to give the dog what it needs and thats tonnes of time and patience and i dont have young children.


I for one love ESS as i grow up with them as my nan had two but would never own one as there far to hyper for me. Nor would i ever have a BC as i know they need stimulation to keep them happy and IMOH it sounds like her BC was getting over stimulated with 4 children in the house and felt the need to round them up.



haeveymolly said:


> I really hope it all works out for you i really do but i cannot help wondering and wishing you had got an easier breed that would not have been so demanding on what already seems a busy life with 2 young children i know because ive had them but it was your choice.


If her youngest is two i'm guessing she got the BC when she was knee high in dirty nappies therefore maybe the training of the BC slipped. Not that i'm saying it will be easy with the 4 young-uns she's got.



sarybeagle said:


> Plus getting a beagle up at 5am for a run...... My beagle won't get up til the sun is high in the sky lol!!! Plus can't imagine taking a scent hound for a jog? Not saying can't be done but imagine would be hard?


I agree with you there Shelby's the last to rise in our house 



haeveymolly said:


> I would say to get a scent hound to jog along would take a bit of training in itself, am i wrong?
> I really dont think this breed has been well enough researched by the OP i might be wrong with that also, but it doesnt sound like it to me.


Well i use to ride my bike slowly with Shelby in tow with no issues .


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

I just don't understand any of this at all  

I researched my breed for almost 2 years before I got him. I study animals at a phd level and I've asked a very reputable breeder if she'd consider me for one of her kittens...but I've STILL asked that it be 18 months/2 years so I can devote every spare second to researching that specific breed.

I couldn't rehome any of my animals, they're my whole world. I don't understand why you feel so much more confident in 2 months and why, with your new found confidence you didn't try harder with Ace. 

I rarely criticise anyone but it just struck me as so heartless  It's like getting a computer, not realising you need anti-virus software, then just taking it to cash converters and getting a new one. 

Good luck puppy xx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I too did a hell of a lot of research before getting Jack.. 
All i can say to the OP is please get every bit of use and help out of this forum, Read as much as you can.. all the beagle threads and ask ask and ask some more. If this is going to work from what ive read on a few threads on here you are going to have to put a hell of a lot of work in and persevere with lots of training technique's. You need to be prepared.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I think we agree the OP has rushed into getting another dog but she has him now.

When you read up on beagles it's mostly the good stuff you get like very biddable, great with kids maybe followed up with can be stubborn to train.

I was a first time dog owner when i got Shelby and she has turned out ok, she can be let of lead and is content to lie around most of the day, yet alway ready to play if you want her to.

With a little friendly guidance the OP could have a fab little family dog, so lets not scare her off so she's too scared to come back when she has a question.

OP really do buy this book it's only £7.32 but it really does have great simple advise on all areas of training. 102 reviews and it has 5* it's a great book!
The Perfect Puppy: Britain&#39;s Number One Puppy Care Book: Amazon.co.uk: Gwen Bailey: Books


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> I for one love ESS as i grow up with them as my nan had two but would never own one as there far to hyper for me. Nor would i ever have a BC as i know they need stimulation to keep them happy and IMOH it sounds like her BC was getting over stimulated with 4 children in the house and felt the need to round them up.
> 
> If her youngest is two i'm guessing she got the BC when she was knee high in dirty nappies therefore maybe the training of the BC slipped. Not that i'm saying it will be easy with the 4 young-uns she's got.
> 
> ...


I didnt mean it couldnt be done and credit to you with shelby what i was saying is it would need some training to do so it wouldnt be natural for a beagle to just do it.
Ive not had a lot of trouble with my springers been hyper tbh they have always had the right physical and mental exercise for the breed needs, low protein diet make a huge difference and training to be calm or calmer around people, but i do know what you mean you see a lot of springers literally springing and this is due to owners allowing them to live up to the reputation they have been given in my opinion. 
Beagles have and i have said before always will be up there at the top with springers on my favourite breed list but i wouldnt have one because i dont feel i have the right qualities.
I dont know whether you have seen it, its cropped up a few times a thread i started, oh a long time ago i think i named the thread something positive about beagles please. do try and dig it out the stories that beagle owners on here wrote on it are amazing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> I think we agree the OP has rushed into getting another dog but she has him now.
> 
> When you read up on beagles it's mostly the good stuff you get like very biddable, great with kids maybe followed up with can be stubborn to train.
> 
> ...


Aye, I was quite out of order and I'm sorry  I haven't had any experience with beagles so I'll be quiet now :lol:

Good luck OP and I didn't mean to be nasty - genuinely sorry. Would you like me to delete the post so you don't have to keep seeing it?

Em
xx

EDIT - I know, I'm a wimp :lol: It just really got to me this thread, more than others have   xx


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I feel sorry for Ace but hopefully he will be ok in his new home.

I'm not convinced a beagle is the right breed for you, from what owners have said and by your own input on your family situation etc....


But you have him now........

I would try and look into training classes to help you and continue getting as much info on the breed as you can.

With 4 kids and a puppy you need all the help you can get!! Good luck :001_smile:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

TBH my beagle has never done anything more than being a dog!

Yes she's a bit vocal when the 10 year old is winding her up (sorry playing ) 

She was a big chewer until 18m 

Needed training to have a recall but then most dogs do, even most of the most popular family dogs like ESS and ECS are known for poor recall .

Maybe a little slow on toilet training but then it might of been me was slow :


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

i am sure with the help of all the beagle owners on her she will be ok.
i too feel sorry for Ace but he will hopefully now be getting the attention he needs< giddy kipper. 

good luck with Rocky and i hope your not put off from asking questions on here. we all get a "telling off" in one way or another on here but its because we are all so passionate about animals and want the best for them in the end.

id take my hat of to you if i wore one cos i certainly couldnt cope with 4 kiddies and a puppy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

sarybeagle said:


> 6 WEEKS!!!! I'm leaving this thread now. I did 12 MONTHS and now I'm still learning daily about beagles.


I have to say I grew up around Shelties and even then did 3 years on and off re-search on the breed.

I grew up with border collie's and once you reach a happy medium they are not as difficult as people think, its meeting the happy medium that people get wrong!

I have had all sorts of dogs over the years and even now I wont even consider a beagle because they are known for being extremely difficult with a novice owner and if you dont have time/energy/ability with a collie this new pups going to be 10times harder.

All dogs get excited at some point and knock people over, nip at some point, piddle on the carpet....its part of dog ownership. You as the owner has to train them to not do it!

I strongly suggest dog training and maybe clue yourself up on the breed some more, contact other beagle owners/breeders and ask them for training advice/tips.

I shall tell you this, when Scorcher came to us (Our german shepherd) aged 8 years old when she came to us. She was NOT house trained, she pulled on lead, she pee'd all over the place, infact we had to throw out our foot stool (it was damn costly too) because she piddled on it. She tried to attack the cats, she would go for other dogs and she was anti-social.

Now? She is house trained infact she tells us when she needs to go. She will sleep curled up with the cats, loves other dogs, loves people and walks to heel on lead. Why? Because we trained her. 8 years old, stuck in her ways. resisted at first. She got there. And if I could do it with an 8 year old stubborn GSD then you can do it with your pup!

The second you lose faith is the second your dog is just there.... A un-trained dog is not a happy dog. A dog enjoys learning mental stimulation is one of the best things for a dog. So you can do it!

You have gotten an un-pleasant reaction on here because many of us dont give our pets up because we failed to train them. Infact I am sure many of us would live with any fault than give up the animals we love.

IF it goes wrong with this puppy, PLEASE dont get another. Or if you insist on getting another get a "easy" dog like a cavalier which is more laid back.

My fingers are crossed for you and your pup. Best of luck!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

I have been seeing this thread crop up tonight and ignored it as I knew it was going to make me angry and oh boy it sure did. 

We got Buster at 8 weeks and started dog training 3 weeks later. Within months I was returning from training most weeks in tears. Buster was stubborn, was naughty and showed me up. One night he was ill and we had to give him tablets and when I woke him (silly I know) to check him over he snapped at me. We went through hell with him barking, we went through hell with his seperation anxiety. But with effort, dedication and plenty of patience I have a dog I am so proud of. When I look at buster in the morning I thank the powers that be for blessing me with such an angel. He is gentle, loving albeit cheeky. Last year he inspired me to raise money for beagle welfare and I did - shortly after I became a rehoming officer and love my role. We rehomed Millie in october. Millie had not had a great life. She has severe food agressive problems (we have very nearly stopped these now!) she was connected to an electric shock collar from 8 weeks of age and didnt have a great life. 

We are slowly turning Millies life from a living hell into a dream world. She came from an owner who saw the cute beagle eyes...adorable ears and slender body...training was non-existant, love and care minimal... she had a sad life just existing with no personality.

Its suprising but just look at the beagle rehoming list rehomed because "owners didnt research breed" "has food agression" "too energetic" "is stubborn" "family just got a new puppy no longer wants older beagle" it makes me sick! 

I don't blame you I blame the breeder what on earth was she doing allowing a beagle to go a unsuitable home?? THe first question on my mind would have been about previous dogs, resident dogs and on hearing "we rehomed our 2 year old collie" I'd have been saying "then a beagle is not for you"...we spend such a long time picking up the pieces of bad breeders. last year the charity made a loss and it doesn't look much better for the future. rescues are overflowing and all because people do not research their breed fully....theres a whole host of issues behind those big brown eyes and floppy ears!!! 

My two give me so much joy and happiness and I would recommend the breed in a heartbeat however only 20% of the homechecks we do result in a family being accepted to have a beagle!! 80% of the time people are just not suited to the breed. If you had told me you had rehomed a collie for snapping, jumping up, being boitrous I would have advised you to look for a different breed as a beagle is worse than a collie!

thing is you have now got your little boy and I am here for advice...just make sure you read up on the breed and prepare yourself for a hard time.

beagles are the most loyal, loving breed but to get the best from your dog you must commit 200% effort... if you are willing to dedicate the next 2 years to intensive training and the next 10+ years to battling with your beagle in a stubborness war then fair play but I have a feeling your beagle will be joining the 40+ already on the list


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> When you read up on beagles it's mostly the good stuff you get like very biddable, great with kids maybe followed up with can be stubborn to train.


Believe it or not 90% of the beagles on the Beagle Welfare rehoming list are not suitable to be rehomed with children under 14 due to food aggression and possessive issues.

many have come into the rescue due to food aggression and possessiveness and some have had to be PTS as it was so severe they couldn't be rehomed.

Yes I agree beagles are a great breed but to rehome a dog...research another in 6 weeks just seems ludicrous.

As I have said however I am very upset by it but happy to advise there are far too many beagles in rescue I'd rather help than see Rocky as another statistic


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

I think you'll also find that books stating beagles are:


great with kids 
stubborn but biddable etc

refer the beagles bred by responsible breeders the more unscrupulous breeder mixes the breed with fox hounds, working/pack hounds etc. We have found many beagles bred and shipped from Ireland or mixed with a working type can be very different to the description in your typical book when advising on beagles we must be very careful that we are not confusing the well bred biddable, friendly beagle with a highly strung, agressive beagle bred by the local huntspack or poorly socialised by a puppy farmer 

I know it applies to any breed but its dangerous to assume that all beagles are a) b and c) as the true almost sinister story is that many poorly bred beagles are coming into circulation and the things we see/hear are quite upsetting.

Not the OPs fault but 6 weeks research is not enough. was the beagle heath checked? what ancestry? was the breeder decent?


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

Buster's Mummy said:


> I think you'll also find that books stating beagles are:
> 
> 
> great with kids
> ...


poor babies, i did not realise this was happening with the beagles, although i know virtually nothing about the breed except they can be stubborn n difficult to breed and that they are soooo very cute, obviously i need to do a lot of research if i ever decide to offer one a home  your posts arre very informative. i hope OP hasnt been put off from the forum as i think she could benefit hugely from you guys knowledge and experiences


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

paşa's mummy;2383505 said:


> poor babies, i did not realise this was happening with the beagles, although i know virtually nothing about the breed except they can be stubborn n difficult to breed and that they are soooo very cute, obviously i need to do a lot of research if i ever decide to offer one a home  your posts arre very informative. i hope OP hasnt been put off from the forum as i think she could benefit hugely from you guys knowledge and experiences


I'm firm but fair. I am passionate about the breed and get so annoyed to see the things i do but I am fair and would rather offer advice than see another beagle end up in kennels


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> thank you, thats why we had to *get rid* of our last dog as he was as you nicely put it unbalanced which lets be honest he was... *i didnt like my collie jumping up at everyone* as it worried me and the fact he was quite hyperactive and nearly inuring my 2 year old daughter and myself i felt it was best forhim to go somewhere else that he could get what he needed without getting upset. he is now doing just fine lol





AceRoguePhoenix said:


> its fair enough what your saying, about me "getting rid of" my border collie and yes i do think of him constantly and how i let him down... but please dont bash me as i feel guilty enough... what *was i supposed to do when he actually was so hyper kocking down my children off there feet* and almost making an 86 year old lady falling to the floor (my husbands nan) and also *nipping* me just because i was
> as i said in my other posts i *have lernt what mistakes* i made with our
> im not arguing with anyone im just saying my point as you have done...
> .





AceRoguePhoenix said:


> Ok so i watched the video, and i did happen at all... so you dont mind that my border collie nipped me leaving me with a bruise but what if it happened to my children then do i have a bad dog that should be put down... *am i a bad person for not training him to not nip???* *which i did each and every time but he knew that he was higher in the pack than* i was so what was the point of him listening to me but when hubby was home none of this happened... i took him out for *walks 2 hours sometimes and did that help*... no it didnt...





AceRoguePhoenix said:


> i understand the people are feeling quite angry with me for getting rid of sorry rehoming my border collie and as i have said quite a few times i do feel giulty that *i didnt have a clue or the patience to train him*... but again as i have also said *im now willing* *and more confident* to take the time to understand a bit better what i am doing and this is why i started coming on here for some advice but to also share my little joy...
> 
> i
> *now i have had the experience of the border collie i feel as if im better prepared* (and yes i know its unfortunate that i know this due to the*him nipping me almost yes i wont deny it was the last straw* but ther
> ...


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Buster's Mummy said:


> We got Buster at 8 weeks and started dog training 3 weeks later. Within months I was returning from training most weeks in tears. Buster was stubborn, was naughty and showed me up.


I can assure you that even a "well behaved" BC can show you up at dog training class, especially if as mine did they get bored due to too little action, too much talk and trying to manage the boredom by discrete game of tug, distracting the instructor. In class the distraction level may just be too high, fortunately what happens at home, side streets and in parks matters much more 

As for Beagle rescue I wonder if you were with the very vocal group of Beagles I saw on a fundraising day. It sounded like a fox hunt from the distance, so vocal


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

RobD-BCactive said:


> As for Beagle rescue I wonder if you were with the very vocal group of Beagles I saw on a fundraising day. It sounded like a fox hunt from the distance, so vocal


we are based down in cornwall and only got involved last year so not yet been able to enjoy the excitement of hundreds of welfare beagles this year maybe


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> I grew up with border collie's and once you reach a happy medium they are not as difficult as people think, its meeting the happy medium that people get wrong!


Yep, if Dr Evil had a Border Collie rather than a cat, it would discover all the tiny flaws in his malevolent plans. The world would have no hope of rescue!


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> i really am trying to do what is right... but i feel that im being knocked for everything that i say or do... ok so i didnt know you couldnt get a puppy to run for the time that my hubby runs but ok lets think about this logically... how did they manage when they were hunting for foxes??? when the hunters were on horseback??? how did they manage to keep up then and yes i know they were much older... but and as i have said he is only a puppy and i dont expect miricals out of him i just expect the basic (no jumping and going toilet whre he needs to go and knowing his name) thats all... please i really am trying to do my best...


Firstly what everyone wants to see (rather than bash you), is you take personal responsibility, to understand that the Border Collie behaviour you did not like, was a result of the active and passive training that moulded it. Also internalise that dogs are not "products" that are finished, puppies are far more malleable so breeds are more like film genres, BC's are kind of John Le Carre, and the Beagle Stephen King :tongue_smilie: [ joking ]

Secondly, most would want you to study the more science based approach, the guy who proposed Dominance theory in 1947 (I think) retracted it later when better evidence came along. But it was too good a story for those selling books to resist and got latched onto and popularised as people love believing it. If you think in terms of rewarding to reinforce (increase liklihood of behavior occuring) and setting your pup up to succeed to punish (decrease liklihood of a behaviour recurring) by avoiding the opportunity to go wrong, then you will find things much less stressful.

On the breed issues, they are general characteristics, every BC I've known has been different, and have different personalities. One would go home after 3 mile run with me, rather than start a 2nd lap, whilst my current guy probably would rather run to John O' Groats than ride in the car to go to great park or agility training.

I've been seeing a sweet Beagle pup called Peaches, from 12 weeks old, who's doing quite well with all the normal puppy issues. Even now, she follows trails nose to ground lots, tail like a swaying flag pole, but she does stay in group with owners and dogs off leash. When she plays, she does like to chase other playful dogs, and has learned to be polite, my guy had to tell her off for jumping and pawing his muzzle, repeatedly once.

Perhaps later on your Hubby might enjoy taking her on a tracking course, rather than try and run her on an umbilical and have her distracted the whole time by animal scents. Go with the grain, not cut across it 

As for the hunting aspect, that would be multi-role, after all farmers may be more interested in blocking dens & sets, or trapping, than having hounds & horses galloping around, with people blowing horns. Sniffer dogs are about detection, not the chase.

A BC loves to run, because working sheep by driving & gathering is based on chasing, with the control & stalking the BC's USP. Other WSD like Huntaways simply are noisy and cause the sheep flock together from a distance rather than range spread out, or Pyrenneans acted as flock guards and GSD's having a boundary patrol feature enclosing those tempted to stray.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> unfortunatley we had to get rid of Ace as he was getting to much for the family (*last week* he was running around the house and knocked down Katie (who is 2 years old) almost broke her neck in the proces and a couple of days after that me and Hubby were talking and he nipped me wuite bad on my thigh (lovely red bruise on me) so unfortunatley he had to go ...


So did you rehome him a couple of months ago - or last week?!

At first I was really ready to give you the benefit of the doubt but the more I read this thread the more I'm convinced you haven't done ANY research. Unless by research you just mean choosing a breed of dog that you think is cute.

Any why did you choose a dog that's not too big not too small? Whats wrong with small? A small dog is less likely to be able to knock down your children and almost break their necks (in your words). Why a dog that's going to end up weighing more than your youngest?! It just doesn't make sense. You think Beagles are cute and you read some internet stuff that they're good family pets. Thats all you knew before getting this puppy isn't it?

I cannot believe you researched for 6 weeks (still quite short) and didn't know:

not knowing what a dew claw is
not understanding the characteristics of a Beagle (notoriously hard to train...)
not understanding that a Beagle puppy will need training classes (don't care how you get there - this is something you should have worked out BEFORE getting the puppy)
not understanding that a puppy will be nipping for the first year of its life (not a good idea with children around, esp when this is why you got rid of your last dog)
not knowing that you cant run with a puppy - it shouldn't be walked that much either! You're going to cause your dog physical harm if you dont wise up fast! 
being misinformed if you think Beagles don't slobber and drool
lastly - any puppy is going to be excited by children running around and they're going to get their heels nipped or jumped up at!

I really don't think you know what you're doing and I don't think you have learnt from your mistakes or are prepared for the difficult year ahead of you. It's clear to me you haven't read any puppy books or you'd know some of these basics that are making the forum members so unhappy with your posts.

PLEASE PLEASE Do some proper research now you've got this puppy BEFORE you make some big mistakes. Asking for advice online is all well and good but we're not really here to teach you the basics of puppy ownership - you should have found all that out BEFORE getting the puppy. Please do it now.

I found 'The Perfect Puppy' by Gwen Bailey easy to read.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I ended up switching my phone off I was so upset last night reading this. 

Your first post say your bc knocked your daughter over last week, he bit you last week. Yet you later say you 'rehomed him' 8 weeks ago?!? Which isthe truth?

Please read our teenage beagle thread in the behaviour section. That will tell you everything a book or web page doesn't about beagles. 

I agree 110% with busterbeagle. I know I am coming across as firery but only because I have beagles so close to my heart. X


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> we chose a beagle as we believed this was the second best to getting another border collie for family dogs...


But you couldnt handle a BC so why get a breed that's 'second best' to one?

I can't understand the logic in choosing a beagle. You say you didn't have time to train your collie but have plenty of time for a puppy? You want a dog that won't jump up and nip, so you get a puppy? A beagle is just as likely to cause just as much damage by jumping up as a collie will. Beagles are smaller but they are by no means weaker.

I really hope you can prove us all wrong and make a cracking dog out of your pup, please feel free to come back in 2 years time to show us all how it's done! But I fear that the outcome won't be so happy.

If you wanted a dog that wouldn't knock a child over, why not choose something very small? Or better still, hold your horses & wait till the kids are old enough to cope with a dog around the house. You could have used this time to learn from your mistakes, reflect and research, research, research the RIGHT breed.

My breed will be the Great Dane. I have been researching this breed since I was 13 years old - I am now 20 and still dont know quite what to expect, I still need to do more research.

I wish little Rocky the best of luck.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Look, I know you're getting a bashing and I started it, but you are very inconsistent with the truh about when you re-homed Ace and you seem to be expecting miracles.

All this aside, a puppy is no different from a baby. It needs love, care, discipline, routine. It's currently 'crawling' stage i.e. can't do too much and should not be smacked or punished because it makes mistakes. It should not be walked more than the recommended amount for it's age or you risk severely damaging the joints (years down the line, you discover it has hip displaysia-nasty)

You need to research food: some food can cause hyper behaviour and if you can buy it in the supermarket, don't touch it. There are loads of recommendations in the health section.

You can't beat training classes and dogs can go on buses: the experience will be good for him and will help socialise him. 

When he nips, substitute hand for toy. You're going to have to 'train' the kids re the nipping/jumping up and how they should react.

You got the dog, now take the responsibility. You get the dog you deserve ultimately and training goes on forever: it's not just for puppies.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

When I first had a dog 25 years ago, I did NO research on any breed...at all....I saw a dog in the re-homing kennels and thought aw I love that, the woman had a chat with us about the size of our garden etc, nothing at all about what the breed was like or how many kids I had AT ALL, we went into her office and signed a for and took it home. Yes looking back it was so wrong, but then so was the re-homing kennel for not going into things about each dog there, back then there was no internet, forum, etc to go onto to and to be honest I had never heard of people researching a breed. Today it is ALL different as there is such alot of information on each and every breed now.
OH person have said what they had said and I think there may be alot more she would of like to put down about every single thing but would of made the reading too long winded. Yes I agree with what alot have said about Beagles and how she re-homed her dog. The collie was prob the first dog she ever owned and as overwhelming as it was she gave the dog to a family member, she didnt put it to sleep or threw it out the door to fend for itself, yes agree totally that a Beagle is another dog that needs alot of care and attention and training, but she have come on here explained in a way that she could and is saying she will take on all the advice that is given to her, as much as it really annoys alot of members in the way she put thread across and rightly so as alot of members know what the breed is like as they own them or know of someone who have owned one. I think think joining this forum and posting a thread and having the responses she have got will of opened her eyes up to ..where she went wrong and maybe have gone wrong on the breed she have chosen, but it is done now and she have the puppy, she made a good choice and joined this forum knowing she can maybe get alot of advice from knowledgeable breeders or owners of this breed. She have been given alot of information now about Beagles etc and will probably take it all on board, yes she have alot more to learn and I think after all the responses she have had she now know she have alot more to learn and this forum is were she can get some help to go forward and succeed with this puppy. What we can do now is be here for her if she need to talk about anything and be given advice from members who own this breed. She have had an earbashing now and I dont think it will help her having any more.
I think this forum is brilliant for quality information and advice and would be a shame to loose a member from fear of putting up thread for help.
I may be wrong in saying all this but hey ho its a forum and anything can happen


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

I agree - I think it's time to move on and try to get the poster to stick around so she can post her problems so we can all help her do her best for little Rocky


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes, I know it's hard but please don't let a few earbashings put you off the forum.

We read and see these kind of stories day in, day out on this forum and it's because we can see what potentially could happen that we go off like we do - we care for the welfare of the dog and want to make sure the owner is prepared for what lies ahead. It's no use pointing out the cute fluffy bits because that's what every novice owner expects. They don't always want to think about the negatives but they need to, people are too good at only reading what they want to read but on here we make sure people can't escape the bad bits 

Do stick around and ask for advice, we will give you good advice and we will help you - this thread has wound people up cos its very much of a 'I couldn't be assed to train my old dog so look at my cute new puppy!!' and that riles even the most level headed of members. But, if you make some threads, ask some questions and read old threads from the beagle owners on here and get to know the breed well - even if it is a bit late to decide they're not right


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Not exactly thrilled but could be worse, the op could have got a siberian husky 

I do recommend you take every bit of advice here and I do not want to see you could back some months later with a new dog because the beagle wasn't working out. Personally you would have been better suited to a cavalier than a beagle but oh well you have him now and can now work on the mistakes YOU made with your previous pup.

I wish you good luck and please feel free to come here and ask for help, no one will have a go at you for asking for help. Many people are just very put out that you gave up when so many others like myself have been through hell and back with thier dogs and maybe in the future you'll learn to research your breeds. I never researched malamutes before because I was never interested in one, I always wanted siberians so spent most of my life researching them and I can tell you now i've had maya almost 3 years and i'm STILL learning about malamutes.


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

im sorry that you are getting alot of negative feedback but i also feel your choice is a little strange given your circumstances!
I still bare the scars of lexie's nipping, which drove me to tears on so many occasions-and i am 31yr old lady from a farm and used to being bashed about by animals and dogs!
we have the dogs interest at heart but also you and your family as i am well aware of the strain a pup can put on a family and especially with your children-remember they are closer to your dogs eye level and therefore vigilance is imperitive.
we have had lexie for 11mths now and EVERY SINGLE DAY both she and us are learning and it takes a lot of time, hardwork and PATIENCE.
You are going to need to devote hours every day to walking, training, observing, you, your husband, children and anyone else who visits your home.
read beagle savvy, Ian Dunbars- before and after you get your puppy and ask questions on here-but be prepared for criticism-yes its hard not to take it personally but you have to develop a thick skin (both for the criticism and the nipping  ) and learn everyday.
it will be hard work-when you think you have mastered something another problem will arise and then puppyhood will end and you will breathe a sigh of relief only to be hit with the terrible teens instead.
my advice-rescue remedy for you and your husband and frozen carrots, banana, kongs and nylabones for rocky 
i really hope you havent been discouraged from posting on here but be prepared for the work you will have to put in


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

hi im sorry but i really dont think u tried hard enough with your collie ppl have been on here a while and have had their pets 4 years. In 6 months u have come on here told us about yourself 4 kids 2 kittens and a collie. Then u ask advice about jumpin then in Jan again advice about not listenin if indeed u did rehome 2 months ago then u hardly tried at all these things take time with trainin and u didnt even bother and now your going on about your cute puppy. A breed that really isnt suited i believe there not that great with cats but u have 2 so whats happens when they dont get on another rehome of either dog or cats. And with the kids issue im sorry but yes there r going to have to learn to behave differently around the dog especially as there young my youngest is 3 and i have to say u cant do that. As 4 the nippin suki nipped me 4 the first time yesterday i was over the park playin ball she got to excited and got my leg only slight mark but i certainly wont get rid of her.


----------



## Purplejellyfish (Jun 30, 2009)

I really don't understand the OP's thinking in getting rid (I hate that term) of a boisterous young collie and replacing him with a young puppy. Regardless of breed, all small puppies are hard work and it takes a tremendous amount of effort to bring a puppy up to be a well rounded dog. That is without having four small children to raise as well. 

I am 100% committed to my four dogs and hell will freeze over before I would ever part with them. It wasn't their choice to come and live with me, I chose them, so therefore it is my responsibility to look after them, teach them and provide for them until the end of their days. I don't see this as a chore, I adore my dogs and having them in my life and being able to care for them is a privilege.

I hope all works out will for this particular little beagle puppy, and for his sake, the OP really has learnt from her past mistakes.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Why do people seem so territorial that 'their' breed is so much harder than others? I think the real problem here is that puppies in general are very demanding and personally speaking I think an adult dog would have been more appropriate in this instance than a puppy, no matter what breed.

As for research I didn't do much before I got Rupert. I knew more about labradors but learnt as I went along and knew more 'general puppy' info which I think was enough really. As long as someone is 100% willing to put the time in I don't think it matters quite how much research has been done. But I'll probably get told now that because I have a golden retriever of course I wouldn't need to do as much research because they're an 'easy' breed.

Any breed can be difficult and I would say 99% of all breeds are difficult as puppies and that's the issue I see, not breed related but age related. I mean obviously breeds are not all identical in ease but I feel it varies wildly depending on the exact dog in question.

At least OP is sat here on the forum asking questions and hasn't hidden the fact they rehomed Ace by creating a new account or anything. Please do consider some training classes for your beagle though, they are so useful for learning how to train your dog to behave in the way you want in your home environment, and for meeting other dogs if they don't get much chance on walks at home etc.

As mentioned 'The Perfect Puppy' by Gwen Bailey is a really good book. Keep on top of things like jumping up/pawing when pup is small its not so easy to manage as they get bigger


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I think GoldenShadow makes a good point. I try to work on the basis that I will not allow any behaviour as a puppy that I would not find acceptable in an adult dog...no matter how cute it is at the time!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

cinammontoast said:


> Look, I know you're getting a bashing and I started it, but you are very inconsistent with the truh about when you re-homed Ace and you seem to be expecting miracles.


I think Cinnamontoast has hit the nail on the head.

I dont think the breed of pup you got is the issue here, it's the carefree style of your writing / posts early on (Not mentioning Ace/concentration on your new bundle of joy having convinced your self that jumping up / nipping and actiing like a dog is a good enough reason to get rid) and your inconsistency. How could he have knocked over your daughter last week if you rehomed him eight weeks ago?

The thing which I cant understand is, did you get rid of Ace knowingly planning on getting another puppy very very soon? Because if a family member 'got rid' of their dog to me because they couldnt cope then got a puppy I would flip, and rightly so.

I know your getting an ear bashing on here and I know I started it slightly by asking about Ace but purley as I couldnt understand the situation. I mean nothing personally against you but you dont seem to have gained a huge amount of knowledge for your 6 weeks research and you couldnt of got much advice from your pups breeder if you thought your husband could take him out running as a pup.

You really really need to get this puppy into socialisation classes and then training classes (Yep it's going to cost but it has to be done), you need to be consistent and fair from the begining.

You have mentioned a few times that you now have the confidenc eto deal with this pup and you didnt with Ace. Maybe get some 1-1 trainings lessons with the pup to give you both the chance to have confidence in dealing with situations together.

I really hope you can use this forum to it's full advantage and that all goes well with pup. It's going to be hard work.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

I think everyone has said what I was going to say so I won't bother to repeat it. All i'll say on the matter is good luck to you & the pup with the training & hope you can prove us all wrong and turn Rocky into a well behaved trained dog.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

RobD-BCactive said:


> Firstly what everyone wants to see (rather than bash you), is you take personal responsibility, to understand that the Border Collie behaviour you did not like, was a result of the active and passive training that moulded it. Also internalise that dogs are not "products" that are finished, puppies are far more malleable


I believed that when I wrote it but not now. Many want to have a post-mortem on what went wrong, so I'd like to say I made a mistake!

I am honestly in the camp, that she has the puppy, and needs support to make sure it has a better start.

Hopefully the reality check has happened, I'm prepared to believe that the relation's home is a better one for the BC, and they can help it learn & settle down with it's needs better met.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> I think Cinnamontoast has hit the nail on the head.
> 
> I dont think the breed of pup you got is the issue here, it's the carefree style of your writing / posts early on (Not mentioning Ace/concentration on your new bundle of joy having convinced your self that jumping up / nipping and actiing like a dog is a good enough reason to get rid) and your inconsistency. How could he have knocked over your daughter last week if you rehomed him eight weeks ago?
> 
> ...


Not meant personally? ime afraid i mean it persoanlly to the OP come on it was the Op that rehomed the first dog for been a young excitable breed that just wanted training and teaching manners it was the OP that went straight out a got another dog, a puppy but all that aside from been a wonderfull breed one of the most hardest breeds there are. Ime sorry and i do hope the OP sticks around but if its not aimed at her who can i be aimed at and maybe the OP might just hear what we are saying.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Not meant personally? ime afraid i mean it persoanlly to the OP come on it was the Op that rehomed the first dog for been a young excitable breed that just wanted training and teaching manners it was the OP that went straight out a got another dog, a puppy but all that aside from been a wonderfull breed one of the most hardest breeds there are. Ime sorry and i do hope the OP sticks around but if its not aimed at her who can i be aimed at and maybe the OP might just hear what we are saying.


Have edited my post from 'no one meant anything personal' to 'I meant nothing personal'. Wasnt trying to put wors into everyone else mouth 

Although this was meant in a way that it wasnt againt the poster as a person and that any individual who wrote those things and madethese 'mistakes' would have gotten the same response on this forum.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> Have edited my post from 'no one meant anything personal' to 'I meant nothing personal'. Wasnt trying to put wors into everyone else mouth
> 
> Although this was meant in a way that it wasnt againt the poster as a person and that any individual who wrote those things and madethese 'mistakes' would have gotten the same response on this forum.


Ime with you now


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

im still here i just wanted to spend the day with the children and Rocky (helping them to help me with rocky) 
i know i dont deserve a medal but, i have started on training with him, (doing what everyone has suggested... using his name, geting him to pee on the newspaper, or taking him out side with a one word command, if he does jump up, to stand or to turn my back on him (hopefully he knows this behaviour is not acceptable) so i am trying... (also if he jumps up at my girls for them to do the same stand up/move away dont fuss or give him any attention or better still just stand with you back to him for all of 10 seconds then we turn around or start giving him fuss again till he does this again and this is what we have been doing all day hes now pooped out in his bed bless him


i know that dates dont make sense but being with children all the time my brain (and im not making excuses this really is a me thing) thinks that today was yesterday and that last month was also yesterday so what can i say except that i am sorry and i apologise that i gave the impression that we rehomed him 8 weeks or last week it has been two months ago when he was rehomed but it really feels like it was only yesterday this happened... i know this makes no sense to most people (hay sometimes i dont even understand myself) i do regrett doing what i did and yes everyone is right i should of made the children understand better what to do and what not to do BUT i also have to make allowences for my children to be children in there own home children run dogs nip children are loud dogs bark children are "bouncing off walls" dogs jump... yes i admitt that at the time i didnt have a clue what i was doing and that more training would of help... i didnt know... but now i do and now i know what im going to do with Rocky... Take him to Training Classes for one and carry on with MY basic training... i have read everyones posts i DO understand why people are upset with me... but you know what I AM going to prove you ALL WRONG and i AM going to take this beagle to traning classes and i AM going to continue with his basci traning and i AM going to carry on and finding out more about him as much as i can... 

So go on slate me say anything else you want but i have admitted my own faults and i have apologised countless of times and i have answered your questions but you know what im still going to keep this puppy and better not only the puppy but MYSELF...


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

That's fabulous to hear. You go,girl! Train the heck out of that puppy! I gotta say, mine just got shouted out for pulling a bra off the radiator and ripping it in half, my bad for not getting up to see what he was doing. 

He will test you, make you cry and will be your best mate if you train him properly. Your kids will learn how to treat dogs from watching you, so do keep them involved and keep it up, consistency is key


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Gotta say your last post is the best one you have made yet. 

Good luck and I do truely hope things work out for all of you. There are several beagle owners on here and we are always willing to help and once again I am sorry I came across as  yesterday I just couldnt understand the time scales and a beagle is not for the faint hearted. Having said that they are super dogs. x


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

ok now i have a couple of questions to ask...

1) settling down - at night times when i go to bed myself i put a "gate" it was part of a crate put we put two together as so now we can put it against the door so he has run of the kitchen at night but the thing is he does get upset at me leaving and earlyer today i put him in the kitchen waited for about 10 mins (till he calmed down) then came upstairs... but did the same tonight and he was upset... i have left the hallway light on... so hes not to scared but thing is with our BC we went back to him when he got "too loud" and untill he was about a year old he would bark untill we went down at night and this would continue till about 2-3am (not good for either myself as early starts or my husbands also early starts for school run and worried about neighbours) so anyone have any advise they could offer???

2) coming (to where i want him to be for example "bed" or "out" to be) as i said today i have been trying to not get him to jump up...As i said before with my border collie this to me became a problem so i am trying to nip this in the bud NOW!!! were doing well as he gets NO (then I click my finger and point down) and he gets down and although he tries it again hes not doing it so much now... so we are dealing with that one anyone have any ideas on how i can make him come (i call his name and pat my leg and say come i just want him to come near me) or the same for "bed" i click my finger and say bed and hell get halfway there and then walk back to where he was sitting originally other than picking him up and repeatdly saying bed (then put him in his bed) its the same for "out" (toilet time) i say "out" and click my finger and point to the door... 

so there my two little things at the moment... any suggestions on what i can do or if im doing anything wrong or how can improve what im doing??? (i know there is no quick way of this happening but i know by me carrying him to his bed or outside he will learn by association... tips and advice please


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

How old is he? 

Everytime u call his name and he looks at you, reward him. 

I personally wouldn't point and say the word u want him to associate it with. I would wait til he was going out the door or scratching at it and say out and let him out. This is what I've done with bell. Going to the patio and barking means garden. If I say garden she runs to the patio door.


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

sarybeagle said:


> How old is he?
> 
> Everytime u call his name and he looks at you, reward him.
> 
> I personally wouldn't point and say the word u want him to associate it with. I would wait til he was going out the door or scratching at it and say out and let him out. This is what I've done with bell. Going to the patio and barking means garden. If I say garden she runs to the patio door.


(ill reward him with his kibble is that whats its called??? i just call it dry food, like another poster said though i must take it out of his daily allowance (this i am doing)

as for him going to the door and scratching hes not doing that yet as i have put paper down for him... but i also want him to know that when we (family) eat the he is out of the room (it being the weekend we have had carpet picnics dinner in the living room why not its the weekend) so i tell him bed so hes not in the room with us trying to take the girls food or watching me eat mine (i will admit i have a stupid complex about ANYONE watching me eat) so i tell him bed... understandably he kept getting out of his bed... and me being me i put him in his bed and said bed as i did so...

i know what im doing is wrong but i dont know what else i should be doing


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Right for the first 3 or 4 nights i sleep down stairs with new pups, if they wake or start crying i first try a little sssshhh if they still crying they may need the toilet so take him outside don't make a fuss of him by talking etc if you using a word to when his weeing like "be quick" so they know when you say that you want them to go to toilet, if you alway use a word you can get them to do it on command (never of mine do ) anyway if he does go to the toilet just a little praise quietly so he doesn't get wound up and keeps calm as it's sleepy time. I then put mine back in the crate and maybe just dangle a arm so I'm touching them and they know i' there. They may cause merry hell for 3-4 nights but thats normally it. But for quiet a while i had very early morning wake up calls for toilet brakes like 4am, it is like having a baby :lol:

I would say clicking your fingers for every command may confuse him. If you want him on his bed, get up lead him there and when his on it say bed the same for out lead him out then as your going out of the door say "out" 

I hope that all make some sense, I've just got in from a long shift a work!


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Right for the first 3 or 4 nights i sleep down stairs with new pups, if they wake or start crying i first try a little sssshhh if they still crying they may need the toilet so take him outside don't make a fuss of him by talking etc if you using a word to when his weeing like "be quick" so they know when you say that you want them to go to toilet, if you alway use a word you can get them to do it on command (never of mine do ) anyway if he does go to the toilet just a little praise quietly so he doesn't get wound up and keeps calm as it's sleepy time. I then put mine back in the crate and maybe just dangle a arm so I'm touching them and they know i' there. They may cause merry hell for 3-4 nights but thats normally it. But for quiet a while i had very early morning wake up calls for toilet brakes like 4am, it is like having a baby :lol:
> 
> I would say clicking your fingers for every command may confuse him. If you want him on his bed, get up lead him there and when his on it say bed the same for out lead him out then as your going out of the door say "out"
> 
> I hope that all make some sense, I've just got in from a long shift a work!


i understand on what your saying so dont click my fingers just get to the bed/door and say bed/out without clicking my fingers... but do i persist (of corse i do i know that) or pick him up as you said beagles can be stubborn so he not following me... but i dont want to pick him up im using his treats to try and coax him but again i feel that what im doing is not right (which is why im on here) but there is no way im giving up right now i feel i have got this far im NOT backing down now... so suggestions???


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey! You've only been at it 2 days! Don't be too hard on him. How old is he anyway and where's the pics?

Does he have a crate? I swear by them (used properly, of course!). They make life for him (he can get away from the kids) and for you and the family so much easier.

Good luck by the way! Glad to hear your trying to learn from your previous mistakes!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

It's best to try and entice him or lead him gently to where you want him to be, but if it fails you can pick him up. Calm down and enjoy him, he won't be trained in a week  just calm, consistent training over time and things will be fine.

I'm off to bed now, night all .


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

Old Shep said:


> Hey! You've only been at it 2 days! Don't be too hard on him. How old is he anyway and where's the pics?
> 
> Does he have a crate? I swear by them (used properly, of course!). They make life for him (he can get away from the kids) and for you and the family so much easier.
> 
> Good luck by the way! Glad to hear your trying to learn from your previous mistakes!


yeah he is still only a little pup hes only 10 weeks old (im only allowed to put one ticker on here and i have 3 animals so, no fair!!!) and im waiting for my hubby to get back from fishing then i can get some really good snaps of all 3 of them (the 2 cats and Rocky) so then hell have some good photos that will do him even more justice lol

as for a crate i do agree on what everyone is saying and im going to speak to my hubby and see what he thinks aswell (i wish i could make ALL the decisions about everything but i do need to make him feel like the man of the house ) so its something that were going to have to speak about (but i dont think it will end the way i want it to as my hubby had a friend who had a crate and his "friend" abused the dog and left it in the crate that was miles too small for the dog yes my hubby reported him and the dog was taken off him due to animal cruelty so understandably like i said i dont think this will go the way i want it to...)

but yeah good idea though... but this is why he has run of the kitchen so hubby dont think "hes caged in" : (<-- at my husband)


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

A crate used correctly will be the dogs safe haven  I had a 36" one for my beagle, they are very cheap of ebay. 

Have you thought about getting the book we have recommended?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

with the toliet training I wouldnt confusing by saying that its OK to wee on newspaper indoors and outdoors, its either OK to wee indoors or it isnt, so Id go outside only & set your alarm to do it regually.

Also on your other thread about your cat getting out, make sure that she is neutered ASAP and that when you are going outside that she doesnt run out in the mean time when your taking him outsode for the toliet run!


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> A crate used correctly will be the dogs safe haven  I had a 36" one for my beagle, they are very cheap of ebay.
> 
> Have you thought about getting the book we have recommended?


ill have a look for both a crate (ill just leave it up and open on the desktop and see what hubby says lol) and the same for the book if i could get it at my local libary then i dont see the problem with have a good read through the book... i can always buy it when i have to return the book if not then ill get it when i get when i get some pennies this week

and i agree from what i have herd not just from off here but websites and places... a crate when use dproperly can be a good thing...

so again all i can do is get it up on ebay and see what he thinks lol


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Dogs generally nee a "place of safety"--where only they can go and they can feel safe and secure. A crate does this extremely well. he will feel more secure and probably settle better if he has a crate. It is also much easier to house train him by using a crate as dogs don't like to soil their own beds.

Crates are not to be abused though and it will be important that you qand everyone else in the house agree and understand how it should be used responsably.

There are others on here who can give you all the info you need about using crates properly. Please make sure you know and understand this BEFORE you buy* one 

*some vets will lend them as they are quite expensive to buy. It is possible to buy second hand though.


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

all i can do is speak to my husband about a crate for rocky...


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> all i can do is speak to my husband about a crate for rocky...


why doesnt he want a crate? you build it like a den and dogs love it, they can get away from the family chill out, havetheir kong and treats in peace, have a snooze, my dog loved his crate, didnt need to be told twice to go in it!


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> why doesnt he want a crate? you build it like a den and dogs love it, they can get away from the family chill out, havetheir kong and treats in peace, have a snooze, my dog loved his crate, didnt need to be told twice to go in it!


its not that he dont want to get a crate its that hes been away all weekend fishing and i havent been able to talk to him properly about anything so this is why isay ill speak to my husband about a crate...

i know from what i have herd how beneficial a crate can be... so like i have said all i can do is speak to him when he gets back tommroow (i cant spell tommorrow )


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Bella is crated trained and it made everything much much easier. She had her safe quiet place to go whe ever she felt she needed to and I had a safe place to put her when I went to work/shopping. As long as you make the crate a nice place to be ie feed him in there to begin with, give him lots of praise when he settles in there, give him treats for going in. 

Treats can either be from his food (yes also called kibble) or chicken bits of cheese. Remember don't feed too much as beagles can be greedy little monkeys!!

Toilet training. I wouldn't bother with newspaper inside. That's just saying to him its ok to go indoors. 
Every 20 mins pop him out side and stay with him-try taking him to the same spot so he knows that he has come out to wee. When he does go say the word the second he squats and starts, we use wee wees. 
As soon as you stop playing straight outside, as soon as eaten, had a drink and woken up outside for a wee. These are the most usual times he will need a wee, remember his bladder is small so can't hold for long.


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

sarybeagle said:


> Bella is crated trained and it made everything much much easier. She had her safe quiet place to go whe ever she felt she needed to and I had a safe place to put her when I went to work/shopping. As long as you make the crate a nice place to be ie feed him in there to begin with, give him lots of praise when he settles in there, give him treats for going in.
> 
> Treats can either be from his food (yes also called kibble) or chicken bits of cheese. Remember don't feed too much as beagles can be greedy little monkeys!!
> 
> ...


so do you reckon because of the news paper this is why my BC used to toilet inside the house (he could go months not doing toilet inside the house then one morning for about 3-4 days we would wake to find he had done toilet inside???

i will give what you said a try... but i am taking him out before i go bed but am coming down to find he has gone again... so im not sure but as i said i will try what you have suggested...


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Do u take him out in the night? what time do u come down in the morning? 

At 10 weeks he will need a wee in the middle of the night I'm afraid. 

If he wees indoors don't tell him off, just clear it up and make sure you really clean spot as he will keep going if it smells of wee and remember he's got a beagle nose so can smell very very well 

It could be yes why your bc went indoors. X


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

use biological wash powder/liquid and hot water to clean any accidents he has inside, it will get rid of the smell even to dogs as it breaks the wee down.


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> ... but and as i have said he is only a puppy and i dont expect miricals out of him *i just expect the basic *(no jumping and going toilet whre he needs to go and knowing his name) thats all... please i really am trying to do my best...


That little bit is still slightly bothering me.... By expecting a young pup to know the basics you are setting him up to fail straight away. Never expect anything from him unless you have put in the necessary work first. Even the 'basics' take a lot of time and effort!

I was lucky with my pup (not a beagle, admittedly), we'd had a lot of contact with the breeder and picked her name beforehand, the breeder had already gotten her used to her name before we even brought her home! But take the advice of people on here....

With regard to newspaper training, I agree with the other posters on here... Don't!! Lu-lu was pad trained, which was great to start with, she only used to go on the pad but then when the pads are removed.... Nice little wet patches on my new carpets! It has taken me aaaages to get lu-lu toilet trained. For the tiny bit of convenience that pad training gave us to start with, it then caused a whole lot more inconvenience later down the road!!

I would like to say that I am so pleased you are taking on board what people have said and I really do hope it works out for you an your pup. Just remember it will be hard....perseverance and determination is definitely the key here!!


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

niki said:


> That little bit is still slightly bothering me.... By expecting a young pup to know the basics you are setting him up to fail straight away. Never expect anything from him unless you have put in the necessary work first. Even the 'basics' take a lot of time and effort!
> 
> I was lucky with my pup (not a beagle, admittedly), we'd had a lot of contact with the breeder and picked her name beforehand, the breeder had already gotten her used to her name before we even brought her home! But take the advice of people on here....
> 
> ...


ok so that has been taken out of context slightly... hes only a puppy and hes not going to pick things up straight away and as i have been told (and already noticed) he is a stubborn little pup...  But i am perservering and im trying now to do more... but as for the toilet traning everyone is right im going to now take the newspaper off the floor (already done that bit) im now going to keep a VERY watchful eye on him and when i see him sniffing around then ill get him to go toilet outside... so now we have to keep our fngers crossed and see how he goes with out the paper but i do expect he will have accidents on the floor tonight at bedtime...


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

I still have be very watchful of lu-lu.... She doesn't scratch on the door to let us know she needs to go...she just kinda starts sniffing about and will walk out the door, come back in and stare at u! We did have quite a few accidents to start with, as if your busy (on here for example!) you can easily miss her staring at you!


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> ok so that has been taken out of context slightly... hes only a puppy and hes not going to pick things up straight away and as i have been told (and already noticed) he is a stubborn little pup...  But i am perservering and im trying now to do more... but as for the toilet traning everyone is right im going to now take the newspaper off the floor (already done that bit) im now going to keep a VERY watchful eye on him and when i see him sniffing around then ill get him to go toilet outside... so now we have to keep our fngers crossed and see how he goes with out the paper but *i do expect he will have accidents on the floor tonight at bedtime.*..


not if you get up in the night (ie 4 hours after he last went out) let him out and put him back to bed. Yes it's a real pain but it's not forever. Bell slept through dry from 9/10 weeks.


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

sarybeagle said:


> not if you get up in the night (ie 4 hours after he last went out) let him out and put him back to bed. Yes it's a real pain but it's not forever. Bell slept through dry from 9/10 weeks.


so if i start to do this (he is 10 weeks old now) how long could we guess it might be before he stops toileting at night??? i know its a stupid question but i just want an idea


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> so if i start to do this (he is 10 weeks old now) how long could we guess it might be before he stops toileting at night??? i know its a stupid question but i just want an idea


I got up twice every night for a week, once for a further week then not at all...we were lucky as Kilo never had an accident at night. I also realised after a few nights that I was waking him to go out, he didn't need to go, which is why I stopped getting up so quickly.

I think you will just have to see how your pup goes, and adjust your routine accordingly.


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

what i have noticed is that i will get him to do toilet at night he wont do anything all he does is bark and scratch the door... (but im waiting till he stops as again we had this same problem with our border collie (and he learnt by making noise we would have him come in) 

but what im assuming is happening is he wont do anything when he goes out at night then he will wait till he comes in when i have gone up he will then do toilet on paper...


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

Are you going out with him? If not, then do! Go out with him and stay out until he does something, then fuss like hell! Lu-lu would wait until she came in and go to her pad ( or where it would have been ). Every time she went outside I would really go to town with the fuss and praise. Then each time we went out she would 'go' a lot quicker as she would want all the fuss.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> what i have noticed is that i will get him to do toilet at night he wont do anything all he does is bark and scratch the door... (but im waiting till he stops as again we had this same problem with our border collie (and he learnt by making noise we would have him come in)
> 
> but what im assuming is happening is he wont do anything when he goes out at night then he will wait till he comes in when i have gone up he will then do toilet on paper...


You just have to make going outside really, really rewarding if you can, loads of praise and a treat - even at 2 in the morning. The door one is hard; but I would rather get up a few times unnecessarily initially rather than teach him that there is no point telling you he needs to go as no one comes.

At night I came down when Kilo whined in his crate as he has only ever made a noise to go out for the toilet. BUT no interaction (he would try to play) beyond putting on collar and lead, taking to garden, using cue words as he peed, praise and reward, then back into crate. Your pup should then get the idea that noise doesn't bring attention in the form of play, fuss etc...just to go out to the toilet.


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

Dogless said:


> You just have to make going outside really, really rewarding if you can, loads of praise and a treat - even at 2 in the morning. The door one is hard; but I would rather get up a few times unnecessarily initially rather than teach him that there is no point telling you he needs to go as no one comes.
> 
> At night I came down when Kilo whined in his crate as he has only ever made a noise to go out for the toilet. BUT no interaction (he would try to play) beyond putting on collar and lead, taking to garden, using cue words as he peed, praise and reward, then back into crate. Your pup should then get the idea that noise doesn't bring attention in the form of play, fuss etc...just to go out to the toilet.


i see what you mean i really do but at the moment he still barks and whines when i do go upstrais... (i think its something to do with the sepration thing) so i all honesty i dont know if hes whining cos he needs to go or its just to do with me not being there...


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> i see what you mean i really do but at the moment he still barks and whines when i do go upstrais... (i think its something to do with the sepration thing) so i all honesty i dont know if hes whining cos he needs to go or its just to do with me not being there...


He's lonely, he's in a strange house, strange smells and beagles are very social animals. He needs to learn you aren't leaving him forever and it's ok to be on his own for parts of the day. He will get it buy I'm afraid you're asking to much of him in a very short space of time.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> i see what you mean i really do but at the moment he still barks and whines when i do go upstrais... (i think its something to do with the sepration thing) so i all honesty i dont know if hes whining cos he needs to go or its just to do with me not being there...


In that case I would either sleep downstairs for a few nights, gradually moving away (I slept downstairs first night, but discovered the little bugger didn't mind if I was there or not!!) or religiously get up every two hours to toilet.

I think if your husband does agree to a crate, it will go a long way with both the separation (pup will feel secure in his own 'den' not out in a big room) and the toilet training.


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

sarybeagle said:


> He's lonely, he's in a strange house, strange smells and beagles are very social animals. He needs to learn you aren't leaving him forever and it's ok to be on his own for parts of the day. He will get it buy I'm afraid you're asking to much of him in a very short space of time.


i know im asking a lot but im trying to not put too much into him if you know what i mean... how to i get him used to the fact that im not gone forever???



Dogless said:


> In that case I would either sleep downstairs for a few nights, gradually moving away (I slept downstairs first night, but discovered the little bugger didn't mind if I was there or not!!) or religiously get up every two hours to toilet.
> 
> I think if your husband does agree to a crate, it will go a long way with both the separation (pup will feel secure in his own 'den' not out in a big room) and the toilet training.


yesterday (as i said in another post) i was shattered so when i mother in law took the 3 eldest children out and 2 year old went for a sleep i put him in the kitchen with the see through fence (thingy) sat down here had a glass of milk and he was settled and didnt get upset... but i did the same again last night but he was unsettled... so im not sure... maybe the crate is a good idea but as i said all i can do is speak to my husband later today about it...


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

It is all just very early days and he is finding his feet, he doesn't know the 'rules' yet and will become more settled as your training begins to work and he is guided towards what is expected of him. It will all happen little by little.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> i know im asking a lot but im trying to not put too much into him if you know what i mean... how to i get him used to the fact that im not gone forever???


gosh off the top of my head I can't remember as bell is now 19 months old. I think I started off putting. Her in her cage (or in your case the kitchen) and leaving her out of sight for 1 minute. Then come back in and if quiet let her out. Reward for staying alone and being quiet.

Keep doing this until u can leave for 5 mins. Only Increase by 30 seconds at a time. I literally put her in cage and walked out the door and sat down on floor silently and timed how long I'd been gone. I'm sure someone who can suggest more will let you know or check the sticky threads in the forums. X


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

so what im doing by not letting him in (from being outside) when he is making noise i assume this is good then... (i feel like im a child myself lol) as again i dont want him to asscociate making noise is rewarding you with coming in... if this makes any sense??/


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

ok so i have done what was suggested by going out with Rocky and the whole time he just sat near me didnt sniff do anything but i know he needs to go... suggestions please...


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> ok so i have done what was suggested by going out with Rocky and the whole time he just sat near me didnt sniff do anything but i know he needs to go... suggestions please...


Wait...for however long it takes...then go mad with delight when he does go .You could play a game to get him excited - more likely to go then. Don't get stressed with him just let him relax and have a look about, he will go eventually!


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

thanks for that... ill try again in a few munites... (watching him like a hawk for the needing toilet signs lol


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

> he is a stubborn little pup


He's not. He's just being a pup!

I found it easier to take have a crate in my bedroom when the dogs were pups. That way you were alerted when they stirred during the night (like a baby) and can catch them and take them outside before they wee. However, a friend of mine prefers to leave the crate in the kitchen and take them out hourly (yes, hourly!) untill they are fully trained.

Please also remember that even after he is reasonably reliable at asking and going outside, there may be times when he still has accidents, such as if he is over excited or distracted by something amazing (for him).

Keep at it, girl!!


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

well ive just taken him out again and still nothing...

but he keeps sniffing at where he used to go on the paper...

ill keep everyone updated on here if thats ok...


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

HE DID IT!!!

he was sniffing around the kitchen where he usually goes at night...

i got him out DIDNT stand outside with him... he piddled and was quiet i had a sneaky peak out there and i went out and gave him loads of fuss and and YEAH im so happy!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Well done


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> HE DID IT!!!
> 
> he was sniffing around the kitchen where he usually goes at night...
> 
> i got him out DIDNT stand outside with him... he piddled and was quiet i had a sneaky peak out there and i went out and gave him loads of fuss and and YEAH im so happy!!!


Congratulations :thumbup: 

Do you feel like a proud mummy?


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> Congratulations :thumbup:
> 
> Do you feel like a proud mummy?


yeah i do... im so proud of my pup


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I would walk around the garden with the pup if i wanted them to go for a wee , as you've said they sometimes just sit at your feet. If you slowly walk around they get sniffing and generally get peeing quicker :lol:



I met a lovely little beagle pup at the park today, it loved playing with my two. She was soo funny running full pelt to keep up with mine but making funny little squeeks :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> im still here i just wanted to spend the day with the children and Rocky (helping them to help me with rocky)
> i know i dont deserve a medal but, i have started on training with him, (doing what everyone has suggested... using his name, geting him to pee on the newspaper, or taking him out side with a one word command, if he does jump up, to stand or to turn my back on him (hopefully he knows this behaviour is not acceptable) so i am trying... (also if he jumps up at my girls for them to do the same stand up/move away dont fuss or give him any attention or better still just stand with you back to him for all of 10 seconds then we turn around or start giving him fuss again till he does this again and this is what we have been doing all day hes now pooped out in his bed bless him
> 
> i know that dates dont make sense but being with children all the time my brain (and im not making excuses this really is a me thing) thinks that today was yesterday and that last month was also yesterday so what can i say except that i am sorry and i apologise that i gave the impression that we rehomed him 8 weeks or last week it has been two months ago when he was rehomed but it really feels like it was only yesterday this happened... i know this makes no sense to most people (hay sometimes i dont even understand myself) i do regrett doing what i did and yes everyone is right i should of made the children understand better what to do and what not to do BUT i also have to make allowences for my children to be children in there own home children run dogs nip children are loud dogs bark children are "bouncing off walls" dogs jump... yes i admitt that at the time i didnt have a clue what i was doing and that more training would of help... i didnt know... but now i do and now i know what im going to do with Rocky... Take him to Training Classes for one and carry on with MY basic training... i have read everyones posts i DO understand why people are upset with me... but you know what I AM going to prove you ALL WRONG and i AM going to take this beagle to traning classes and i AM going to continue with his basci traning and i AM going to carry on and finding out more about him as much as i can...
> ...


Well done for staying around, I know you can do it and you WILL, don't give up, patience and persevering is the way forward, looking forward to your threads saying you have accomplished each and every task with your puppy, would love to see some pictures of the little one though, Good Luck with him xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

sorry to harp on about the crate..... i didnt crate lexie at start, but i wish i had. she has a crate now (and a run outside that she is in when we are not home) and i am so glad that she is happy with it. the thing is.... i didnt realise at the start with lexie that you actually need to enforce quiet time/snoozing like you would with a child. lexie was very nippy as a pup and it seems a lot of this was down to her being overtired, so i got a crate and taught her that crate was nap time-it sounds silly mayb but putting her in her bed wasnt good enough cuz she would just get up and walk out if she was that way where she was hyper with tiredness (you have kids you know what i mean!) so even now at 13mths she needs quiet time every so often and goes in. i especially feel that you should give her a crate as her way of "getting away from it all"-when she has had enough of kids and being part of a busy house (ok having a beagle i know they usually want to be in the thick of things) she needs her own space to retreat to and be undesturbed.
lexie never did too much damage to anything when teething but i would crate just to be on safe side if you are not in the house with rocky at any point or nighttime-my bosses dog ate the door frame one night!!!
but afterall that well done-rome wasnt built in a day and no dog regardless of breed was toilet trained or taught anything else lasting in a day either!


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> so do you reckon because of the news paper this is why my BC used to toilet inside the house (he could go months not doing toilet inside the house then one morning for about 3-4 days we would wake to find he had done toilet inside???


As you ask, though you might not like the answer. BC's are generally good for house training, even in days where paper training was standard, they learnt.

Most likely he was going indoors due to the stress of the situation, after all you decided to rehome because his needs could be better fulfilled.

This is not meant to add to any guilt, just regard as information so you realise how the work put in to teach, makes your new puppy happy in your home. Should a house trained dog fail like that, consider what's happened to confuse things


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

we never used paper with lexie, just outside from word go, and watched her like a hawk for the vaguest sign of needing to pee/poo and swept her up and put her on the lawn. she obviously had accidents but we reckoned it was due to our lack of vigilance than her wanting to pee in the house. we had it sorted in a few weeks and now she doesnt even pee/poo in her run which is big size. bearing that in mind one saturday evening a few weeks ago OH was sitting at computer and lexie was having a really bad teenage tantrum day and was pushing all the wrong buttons and she just looked at him and squated right beside him and pee'd as if to say "hah take that"- but otherwise she just goes to the door and does her beagle chatn thing to get us to open the door


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

How's it going with the training, AceRoguePhoenix?


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

Old Shep said:


> How's it going with the training, AceRoguePhoenix?


Traning is going well... hes peeing and pooping outside as he should... hes doing Really well at recall and basic commands like bed and no

hes just still really doing well he very rarely jumps up now and if he does we just get up and put our backs to him till he now sits down... yes admittedly he jumps up when the girls come in from school but they have also lernt to turn there backs on him... so yeah traning is going really well...


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

That's great to hear - well done


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

how do i put piccys up on here of rocky???


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> how do i put piccys up on here of rocky???


Either click the paperclip thingy in the reply window and upload from your computer or use something like Photobucket and post the IMG code into your post.


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

Piccys








in our garden








sticking his tounge out

Cant make them any bigger dont know how to)


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Very cute...looks like he isn't capable of misbehaving .


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Now that makes me broodie for another


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Awww so cute


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

He's gorgeous, and well done on your training so far


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

He is very gorgeous and I am pleased the training seems to be progressing well with him


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

thank you so much everyone


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Gorgeous boy <3 xx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm so glad to read things are going well  What a cuttie he is, Shelby use to be quite dark but got more ginger as she got older :lol:


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

ah, hes lovely. lexie was much darker when she was younger too and now only has a black blanket on her back.
really really well done on training so far-keep up the good work even when he starts pushing boundaries and being stubborn you just be more stubborn with him


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

hi there an update on Rocky...

we have looked into local dog traning classes and looked into the pros and cons of dog traning classes we decided not to go with them 

BUT we are getting a dog trainer he came round the other day and said he will write up an Indivudial traning plan for Rocky...

the trainer has also said that as Rocky seems to be suffering from sepration anxiety that getting him a crat wold not be a good idea as that would make him worse...

he is going to introduce us all into clicker traning and that he will be back round on wednesday (this week) with a traning plan...

Will update again soon


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

as i have said many time before i felt and actually still do feel guilty rehoming our BC... 

i never thought to get any trainers in to help with our BC and so this is why i am doing it with the beagle... 

i honestly dont give a monkeys what you think if i will rehome him or send him to a rescue home in 2 years time at the end of the day we are learning from our mistakes and getting the qdequate traning that is needed NOW!!!

i guess ill have to come back on here in two years time then and prove not only you but many others who have doubted myself and my family...

but then again i guess you dont aprove of a child running around there home and that a dog is MUCH higher in the pack than just a child i guess it didnt mater that my familys life was at a pottential risk as my BC was not only jelous but when he nipped thats ok according to yourself

yes i am annoyed because when people like yourself have to attack people like myself who was protecting a CHILD and oh my god actually put my child first instead of a DOG then shoot me...

this site disgusts me and ill be back in two years time to prove all you doubters WRONG!!!

thanks for the support and you know who you are...

see you in two years... im off to another dog site forum...

(ps i see that the previous comment was removed but before anyone else attacks me i still stand by what i have said)


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Can I ask why you decided against puppy classes? If you can find lots of local people with dogs it'd be good to get your pup socialised and used to playing with them. We got a labrador at 16 months old last November and he was terrified of everything and really nervous of other dogs just because he hadn't been able to meet many. As well, he was a bit bad mannered and still is a little in meeting dogs, he's not always sure what to do and will sometimes pick up their leg in his mouth sort of thing which naturally some dogs don't take kindly to 

He's a nice dog but very much a scaredy cat and it has been harder to try and get him used to other dogs and not worrying than it was with my golden when he was a pup


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Im confused? ? 

(Ok makes more sese now i read the end of your thread - Comments which have been removed.)

Im glad to see you have got a trainer in to help.

I would still consider some form of puppy socialisation though as dog - dog socialisation is very important - so you can ensure pup is confident around other dogs and knows how to behave around them.

Best of luck


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi I was wandering how you and rocky were doing the other day 

I'm pleased you've got a trainer helping out. Do you think he has SA? what makes the trainer think this? 

Clicker training is Fab and it's made training so much easier with our 2 beagles (yup im crazy enough to of got another!!) x 

I do hope you come back and not sure what's happened ?


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi I must have missed the deleted reply but its a shame that you are considering not posting again,because I have found this forum really friendly for help and advice,maybe if you don't want to post on the main forum you could join the beagle owners section and we could all offer help in exchange for beagle pics
http://www.petforums.co.uk/groups/beagle-owners-unite.html

come and see,we are a really friendly bunch who have been there and done it and are besotted with beagles


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

My gawd it was me that deleted my reply wasnt nasty or anything just putting a view across i posted and deleted straight away coz to be honest i really couldnt be bothered with it all same as most things on here it always causes a issue so i thought delete it and move on but even that is causing a reaction!!!!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

julesmcc said:


> My gawd it was me that deleted my reply wasnt nasty or anything just putting a view across i posted and deleted straight away coz to be honest i really couldnt be bothered with it all same as most things on here it always causes a issue so i thought delete it and move on but even that is causing a reaction!!!!


 and i now suspect this answer is guna get a adverse reaction!!


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> as i have said many time before i felt and actually still do feel guilty rehoming our BC...
> 
> i never thought to get any trainers in to help with our BC and so this is why i am doing it with the beagle...
> 
> ...


*big long sigh*

Nobody was attacking you, and nobody has said anything against you putting your children first. But why go out and buy a brand new puppy when you still had a duty of care towards your old BC who you lumped on your in-laws? Also what I also don't understand is that you've not had any complaints from your in-laws about the BC, so they must have done something right that you clearly couldn't be bothered to do.

I, as well as everyone else, is very pleased that everything is going well with your new dog, but what happens when things don't go so right? Are you going to find someone else to have your dog and get a brand new puppy because it's fluffy, not too big, not too small and not a drooler?

You researched the breed for 6 weeks yet when people brought up basic information you were clueless? I researched getting a puppy for 8 years before I finally made the plunge to get one. So please don't come on here and act like you've done all your homework, because you haven't even attended your first day of school.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

And im having a Anti Day hubbys hiding from me haha think its lack of sleep lol


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ajohnson said:


> *big long sigh*
> 
> Nobody was attacking you, and nobody has said anything against you putting your children first. But why go out and buy a brand new puppy when you still had a duty of care towards your old BC who you lumped on your in-laws? Also what I also don't understand is that you've not had any complaints from your in-laws about the BC, so they must have done something right that you clearly couldn't be bothered to do.
> 
> ...


I do think that all this was discussed with AceRoguePhoenix extensively throughout this thread; by myself included. However, the thread did move on to doing the best thing possible for the new puppy which is what she is now trying to do - I think that the least we can do now (for the pup's sake as much as anything) is offer help, support and advice. Clean slate and all that.

It is a shame to chase away members who have had a hard time on here (rightly or wrongly), regret past actions and then come on asking for advice. I waited 14 years until the time was right to get my puppy - doesn't mean I have any more right to advice than anyone else.


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I do think that all this was discussed with AceRoguePhoenix extensively throughout this thread; by myself included. However, the thread did move on to doing the best thing possible for the new puppy which is what she is now trying to do - I think that the least we can do now (for the pup's sake as much as anything) is offer help, support and advice. Clean slate and all that.
> 
> It is a shame to chase away members who have had a hard time, regret past actions and then come on asking for advice. I waited 14 years until the time was right to get my puppy - doesn't mean I have any more right to advice than anyone else.


I totally agree with you, as I said, I'm glad things are going well but I think her last comment was unfair and definitely out of place when everyone had been offering their support.

I'm sorry, and I'm sure others have a different opinion, but I have no patience or sympathy for people who discard dogs so quickly.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I do think that all this was discussed with AceRoguePhoenix extensively throughout this thread; by myself included. However, the thread did move on to doing the best thing possible for the new puppy which is what she is now trying to do - I think that the least we can do now (for the pup's sake as much as anything) is offer help, support and advice. Clean slate and all that.
> 
> It is a shame to chase away members who have had a hard time, regret past actions and then come on asking for advice. I waited 14 years until the time was right to get my puppy - doesn't mean I have any more right to advice than anyone else.


 yeah i understand that it had moved on id only read half the comments when i replied it wasnt till after that i read last few and then deleted my coment im new here id never want to run anyone out and i hope i didnt coz i wasnt nasty but in hindsit i should have read all comments before commenting


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I do think that all this was discussed with AceRoguePhoenix extensively throughout this thread; by myself included. However, the thread did move on to doing the best thing possible for the new puppy which is what she is now trying to do - I think that the least we can do now (for the pup's sake as much as anything) is offer health, support and advice. Clean slate and all that.
> 
> It is a shame to chase away members who have had a hard time, regret past actions and then come on asking for advice. I waited 14 years until the time was right to get my puppy - doesn't mean I have any more right to advice than anyone else.


I have to agree Dogless - I was pleased to see the OP back (They did get a hard time 1st time round) and think we should provide support where we can. I know I was one of those whom asked a number of questions about her Collie at the time BUT I believe if you read the later pages of the thread the topic had very much moved on to concentrating on constructive support / advice which can be taken forward.


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> I have to agree Dogless - I was pleased to see the OP back (They did get a hard time 1st time round) and think we should provide support where we can. I know I was one of those whom asked a number of questions about her Collie at the time BUT I believe if you read the later pages of the thread the topic had very much moved on to concentrating on constructive support / advice which can be taken forward.


I understand that but the OP's most recent post hardly seemed to portray any gratitude for all the help they'd be recieving. Yes, fair enough leave for a while and prove everyone wrong, but don't be so rude about it. I imagine a lot of people had to put a lot of anger behind them to do the right thing and help the OP, despite how they felt. So I'm only putting my views across, if she wants to act like an adult and stick around then I'm more than happy to retract my post and help.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ajohnson said:


> I totally agree with you, as I said, I'm glad things are going well but I think her last comment was unfair and definitely out of place when everyone had been offering their support.
> 
> I'm sorry, and I'm sure others have a different opinion, but I have no patience or sympathy for people who discard dogs so quickly.


The BC was in the past (not that I agree with it, but it has been gone over and over); we have to assume that the current pup is now a priority and that it is a lesson learnt.

I see why the last comment was made (not saying I agree again - I would take a different approach) but the post to which it referred was removed.

AceRoguePhoenix did post today with a genuine positive update so to take the moral high ground ref research and say that 'they had not even attended the first day of school' was not very helpful or constructive. I have my own opinions on what may or may not have happened but I don't want to turn what was an update which should be encouraged into another argument.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

As i have said i deleted my coment, was nothing nasty about it at all just my personal view


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

ajohnson said:


> I understand that but the OP's most recent post hardly seemed to portray any gratitude for all the help they'd be recieving. Yes, fair enough leave for a while and prove everyone wrong, but don't be so rude about it. I imagine a lot of people had to put a lot of anger behind them to do the right thing and help the OP, despite how they felt. So I'm only putting my views across, if she wants to act like an adult and stick around then I'm more than happy to retract my post and help.


I dont know what the message was which was put on and then taken off (Which im guessing the OP may have been upset by - I can only assume as i hvnt been on PF all day )or what caused the OP to get upset but they did return (After getting a harsh reception first time round) with a posative update.

It just seemd pointless bringing up the old stuff. Just my opinion.


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Dogless said:


> The BC was in the past (not that I agree with it, but it has been gone over and over); we have to assume that the current pup is now a priority and that it is a lesson learnt.
> 
> I see why the last comment was made (not saying I agree again - I would take a different approach) but the post to which it referred was removed.
> 
> AceRoguePhoenix did post today with a genuine positive update so to take the moral high ground ref research and say that 'they had not even attended the first day of school' was not very helpful or constructive. I have my own opinions on what may or may not have happened but I don't want to turn what was an update which should be encouraged into another argument.


I don't want to cause another argument, but I think it's unfair that things should just be forgotten. Yes she's trying with the new puppy but does that justify her getting shot of her BC, as she worded it. No, it doesn't.

It's my opinion and I'll stick to it even if I get banned for it, I will refrain from replying to this thread unless I have something constructive to say. I'm just heartbroken for the poor BC that seems to have been shoved to one side to make room for a new little puppy.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Seems like im in the wrong for saying what i thought all i said in the one i deleted was............ what if it happens again that in 2yrs the beagle knocks her child over will she rehome that!!!!!!!! hmy:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ajohnson said:


> I don't want to cause another argument, but I think it's unfair that things should just be forgotten. Yes she's trying with the new puppy but does that justify her getting shot of her BC, as she worded it. No, it doesn't.
> 
> It's my opinion and I'll stick to it even if I get banned for it, I will refrain from replying to this thread unless I have something constructive to say. I'm just heartbroken for the poor BC that seems to have been shoved to one side to make room for a new little puppy.


So what? She should remain unsupported therefore increasing the likelihood of never seeking help and advice again on this forum and therefore increasing the chances of problems with the new pup? Seems pretty shortsighted to me.

I too really, really felt for the BC BUT if I was made to pay for every awful mistake that I have ever made and people refused to forgive and forget I would be far shorter of friends, family and colleagues by now I would think.

Anyway; AceRoguePhoenix, I am sorry to have dragged your update into another argument; if you are still around please remain on PF for advice (even if it is just a lurk).


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Dogless said:


> So what? She should remain unsupported therefore increasing the likelihood of never seeking help and advice again on this forum and therefore increasing the chances of problems with the new pup? Seems pretty shortsighted to me.
> 
> I too really, really felt for the BC BUT if I was made to pay for every awful mistake that I have ever made and people refused to forgive and forget I would be far shorter of friends, family and colleagues by now I would think.
> 
> Anyway; AceRoguePhoenix, I am sorry to have dragged your update into another argument; if you are still around please remain on PF for advice (even if it is just a lurk).


No absolutely not, I was just stating my opinion on the matter just like everyone else. I think it's great that she's been given lots of advice that she can use to give this puppy a brilliant life.

And if you have read this AceRouguePhoenix then accept my apologies for being outspoken.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

ajohnson said:


> I don't want to cause another argument, but I think it's unfair that things should just be forgotten. Yes she's trying with the new puppy but does that justify her getting shot of her BC, as she worded it. No, it doesn't.
> 
> It's my opinion and I'll stick to it even if I get banned for it, I will refrain from replying to this thread unless I have something constructive to say. I'm just heartbroken for the poor BC that seems to have been shoved to one side to make room for a new little puppy.





julesmcc said:


> Seems like im in the wrong for saying what i thought all i said in the one i deleted was............ what if it happens again that in 2yrs the beagle knocks her child over will she rehome that!!!!!!!! hmy:


Im not gettig in an arguement either  Life is to short!

No it doesnt justify her getting rid of the BC - If you read through the earlier threads youl see I was one of the ones who was asking about the BC and the reasons why it was given given up. The Bc did go to a good home and wasnt dumped into a home etc or onto a charity which is a plus.

The OP came back with a posative update and if im honest I was slightly suprised to see them back after the flack they had last time (and rightly so) BUT does that mean whenever the OP returns they are going to get the same old rubbish?

We are all human we all make mistakes- Alot of us wouldnt even admit to them.

I appreciate this thread was possibly form before you joined so you may not have seen it until the OP gave an update today.

I hope the OP does return even to nose through over posts on SA etc.


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

I will lay this to rest and offer my apologies to anyone who I might have annoyed/upset etc and especially to the OP. I'm extremely sorry and I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## tashaA (May 24, 2011)

Jeez some of you really REALLY should maybe kinda get a shorter horse..?

She shouldn't have gotten a dog straight away, yes she got that. too late. 

But she is trying to do her best. Also, just because some of you researched breeds for 78765793234 years does not make you a better dog owner. 

OP, I know what it's like to get attacked on here. It can get really pathetic. But don't leave. Some people here really wanted me gone, lol, but at the end of the day, there are some very kind and helpful people on here.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

tashaA said:


> Jeez some of you really REALLY should maybe kinda get a shorter horse..?
> 
> She shouldn't have gotten a dog straight away, yes she got that. too late.
> 
> ...


 Erm i got attacked on here and nearlly left ty and i wasnt attacking her i was putting my point over


----------



## tashaA (May 24, 2011)

I didn't see your post so I wasn't exactly directing that towards you. But you should have read the whole thread before voicing your opinion on the matter as she is trying to not screw up with rocky.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

tashaA said:


> Jeez some of you really REALLY should maybe kinda get a shorter horse..?
> 
> She shouldn't have gotten a dog straight away, yes she got that. too late.
> 
> ...


People, Including myself got upset that she had put very little research into a notoriously 'difficult' breed and then went and got it. Came straight back and began complaining of it doing similar things her bc did-all typical beagle traits.

So u can imagine our frustration, surely?

HOWEVER we drew a line under it all and moved onto supporting them with the new beagle pup rather than go round in circles over her choice and reasons behind the bc and pup.

I appreciate those new members who didn't see this thread before and don't read it all will want to argue their point of view but let's not drive the op away.

Ateotd she's got her children to think of and a beagle to bring up. Right now that's all that matters x


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> so if i start to do this (he is 10 weeks old now) how long could we guess it might be before he stops toileting at night??? i know its a stupid question but i just want an idea


Piper (not a beagle) was about a year before she could go a whole night (10pm-8am) without needing to wee, and even now she has the odd night she needs to go so we always have puppy pads down (she knows she needs to go outside and waits by the door, but doesn't wake us) and it took 6 months to sort out the SA.

We felt awful with some people telling us that at 4 months of age she should be fully housetrained, but I figure pups are like kids. Some take longer to potty train than others. I wouldn't assume it will happen by 6 months (or whatever you have been told) becuase if it doesnt happen then its disheartening. To me, they are like babies, even with constant training they learn at their pace.


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

firstly im not looking for an argument im just letting people know...

so

Here is an update...

we have had a personal trainer out for Rocky he has passed with flying colours... he knows basic commands... sit, stay, leave it, come, bed, toilet, not to jump... he has done really well... he is on a better diet... and he is still being clicker trained... we are at the moment combating his barking now but were getting there quite quickly to be honest...

so much so that now our dog trainer would like to do Advanced training with Rocky (a notoriously difficult breed) 

i havent gone (although i did say i would) i have been back on and been keeping an eye on this thread...

NOW i will say this... i DO regrett rehoming our BC and after what i have seen the Dog trainer do sometimes i do wish we had found him sooner... but as i have said (and a few other Posters) what is done is done now... 

my update... ill update when we have done the advanced training...


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Aww i'm glad it's going well.... i do believe we need a up to date photo though


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for the update,its nice to hear of Rocky and how well he is doing,I've always found tricks and obedience ok with our beagle its just the coming back he used to fail on


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Aww i'm glad it's going well.... i do believe we need a up to date photo though


ill get one on here as soon as possible (when hes still enough lol)



theevos5 said:


> Thanks for the update,its nice to hear of Rocky and how well he is doing,I've always found tricks and obedience ok with our beagle its just the coming back he used to fail on


with coming back we call his name, make a hand gesture, when he does return click and treat... (works a charm for us) HTH


----------



## AceRoguePhoenix (Sep 15, 2010)

ooo i just gave my first bit of advice...

ooo im a beagle owner lol


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Its good to see you back and fantastic to hear Rocky is doing so well :thumbup1::thumbup1: We definately need to see some pictures, bet he is a handsome lad!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

well done, Rocky sounds like a great beagle, and much luckier than some of the ones I have seen recently.

Keep up the good work


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

AceRoguePhoenix said:


> whats a declaw??? all i can explain is that its on both back paws... it looks like a fatty lump with a claw like nail hanging out...:blink:


oh my.................


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Sounds like Rocky is making great progress :thumbup:. Thanks for the update!


----------

